# Amerika - Land der unbegrenzten Strafen



## Illuminati (7. April 2001)

58 Cent oder umgerechnet ziemlich genau einen Franken hat der Landstreicher Michael Monroe im amerikanischen Greenwich, New Jersey, durch das offene Fenster eines Autos geklaut.Der Staatsanwalt fordert nun eine Gefängnisstrafe zwischen fünf und zehn Jahren. Bislang kostet Monroes Verwahrung die Steuerzahler rund 28 000 Franken. Falls er die Höchstrafe bekommt, steigen die kosten auf eine halbe Million Franken. (Quelle: Facts vom 5. April 2001, Nr.14) 

Da hat man doch wirklich noch das Gefühl jedem seine gerechte Strafe. 

(Sorry, wegen dem Fehlpost im Technik, war 'etwas' müde)


----------



## harhuettne (7. April 2001)

Sowas ist in den USA leider kein Einzelfall. Ich hab mal vor ungefähr einem Monat gelesen, daß vor ein paar Jahren ein Mann zu fünf Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt wurde, weil er in der Gegenwart eines Kindes geflucht hat!
Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen. FUCK THE USA!
Das schlimmste sind diese Gesetze, die vor hunderten von Jahren gemacht wurden und zum Teil noch immer gelten. 
Beispielsweise gibt es ein County in den Südstaaten, wo Frauen nur Auto fahren dürfen, wenn der Mann vor dem Auto herläuft und eine rote Fahne zur Warnung schwenkt. Theoretisch könnte irgendein Spinner eine Frau deswegen anzeigen.
Oder die Sache mit Sex zwischen Unverheirateten: Das ist in vielen US-Staaten verboten und wird auch teilweise noch strafrechtlich verfolgt und geahndet. Zum Beispiel wollte der Stadtrat von Atlanta, Georgia 1996 zum Anlaß der Olympischen Spiele in allen Hotelzimmern der Stadt Schilder aufhängen, wo draufsteht, welche Sexpraktiken alle verboten sind, usw.
Diese verklemmten scheiß Amerikaner! Ich hasse sie! Zum Beispiel darf man in Fernsehen in vielen US-Statten nicht mal das Wort "verdammt" verwenden! Unglaublich, oder? Für mich haben diese Trottel doch echt einen an der Waffel.
Die Liste dieser unmöglichen Gesetze könnte man noch beliebig fortsetzen...


greetings
harhuettne


----------



## wildman (7. April 2001)

_- Sowas ist in den USA leider kein Einzelfall. Ich hab mal vor ungefähr einem Monat gelesen, daß vor ein paar Jahren ein Mann zu fünf Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt wurde, weil er in der Gegenwart eines Kindes geflucht hat!
- Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen. FUCK THE USA!
- Das schlimmste sind diese Gesetze, die vor hunderten von Jahren gemacht wurden und zum Teil noch immer gelten. 
- Beispielsweise gibt es ein County in den Südstaaten, wo Frauen nur Auto fahren dürfen, wenn der Mann vor dem Auto herläuft und eine rote Fahne zur Warnung schwenkt. Theoretisch könnte irgendein Spinner eine Frau deswegen anzeigen.
- Oder die Sache mit Sex zwischen Unverheirateten: Das ist in vielen US-Staaten verboten und wird auch teilweise noch strafrechtlich verfolgt und geahndet. Zum Beispiel wollte der Stadtrat von Atlanta, Georgia 1996 zum Anlaß der Olympischen Spiele in allen Hotelzimmern der Stadt Schilder aufhängen, wo draufsteht, welche Sexpraktiken alle verboten sind, usw.
- Diese verklemmten scheiß Amerikaner! Ich hasse sie! Zum Beispiel darf man in Fernsehen in vielen US-Statten nicht mal das Wort "verdammt" verwenden! Unglaublich, oder? Für mich haben diese Trottel doch echt einen an der Waffel.
- Die Liste dieser unmöglichen Gesetze könnte man noch beliebig fortsetzen...
- 
- 
- greetings
- harhuettne 
-  _


Dazu fällt mir nur ein: GOD BLAST AMERICA !   ... und diesen bescheuerten Präsidenten. Kennt jemand die Geschichten über die Spionagetätigkeit der Amerikaner in Deutschland und der ganzen EU? Vor einigenb Jahren hatte beispielsweise eine holländische Firma ein neues Windradsystem entwickelt. Kurz bevor sie's auf den Markt bringen wollte, hat eine US-Firma genau ein solches System ganz überraschend auf den Markt geworfen. Zurzeit arbeiten die Amis auf Hochtouren an einem neuen Spionagesatelliten...
Dabei interessieren mich die US-Strafrechte wenig, abgesehen davon ,dass man sowieso kaum eine Chance hat, für unschuldig befudnen zu werden, wenn man kein US-Bürger ist. Ich könnte jetzt noch anfügen: schon gar nicht, wenn man Deutscher ist. Wie weit Letzteres nun zutrifft, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.

Wildman


----------



## Seifer_Almasy (7. April 2001)

Wir Wissen doch alle : Die Spinnen die Amies . Das sieht man doch schon an ihrem Präsidenten Buschy . 

Amerika : das Land der begrenzten möglichkeiten . Takeshi Kitano .


----------



## Lorenzo (7. April 2001)

_- - Sowas ist in den USA leider kein Einzelfall. Ich hab mal vor ungefähr einem Monat gelesen, daß vor ein paar Jahren ein Mann zu fünf Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt wurde, weil er in der Gegenwart eines Kindes geflucht hat!
- - Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen. FUCK THE USA!
- - Das schlimmste sind diese Gesetze, die vor hunderten von Jahren gemacht wurden und zum Teil noch immer gelten. 
- - Beispielsweise gibt es ein County in den Südstaaten, wo Frauen nur Auto fahren dürfen, wenn der Mann vor dem Auto herläuft und eine rote Fahne zur Warnung schwenkt. Theoretisch könnte irgendein Spinner eine Frau deswegen anzeigen.
- - Oder die Sache mit Sex zwischen Unverheirateten: Das ist in vielen US-Staaten verboten und wird auch teilweise noch strafrechtlich verfolgt und geahndet. Zum Beispiel wollte der Stadtrat von Atlanta, Georgia 1996 zum Anlaß der Olympischen Spiele in allen Hotelzimmern der Stadt Schilder aufhängen, wo draufsteht, welche Sexpraktiken alle verboten sind, usw.
- - Diese verklemmten scheiß Amerikaner! Ich hasse sie! Zum Beispiel darf man in Fernsehen in vielen US-Statten nicht mal das Wort "verdammt" verwenden! Unglaublich, oder? Für mich haben diese Trottel doch echt einen an der Waffel.
- - Die Liste dieser unmöglichen Gesetze könnte man noch beliebig fortsetzen...
- - 
- - 
- - greetings
- - harhuettne 
- -  
- 
- 
- Dazu fällt mir nur ein: GOD BLAST AMERICA !   ... und diesen bescheuerten Präsidenten. Kennt jemand die Geschichten über die Spionagetätigkeit der Amerikaner in Deutschland und der ganzen EU? Vor einigenb Jahren hatte beispielsweise eine holländische Firma ein neues Windradsystem entwickelt. Kurz bevor sie's auf den Markt bringen wollte, hat eine US-Firma genau ein solches System ganz überraschend auf den Markt geworfen. Zurzeit arbeiten die Amis auf Hochtouren an einem neuen Spionagesatelliten...
- Dabei interessieren mich die US-Strafrechte wenig, abgesehen davon ,dass man sowieso kaum eine Chance hat, für unschuldig befudnen zu werden, wenn man kein US-Bürger ist. Ich könnte jetzt noch anfügen: schon gar nicht, wenn man Deutscher ist. Wie weit Letzteres nun zutrifft, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
- 
- Wildman
- 
-  _

Ihr erzählt doch sowas von Scheisse . Man ihr kotz mich an ihr blöden Nazis . 
USA !!! USA !!!


----------



## wildman (7. April 2001)

Ihr erzählt doch sowas von Scheisse . Man ihr kotz mich an ihr blöden Nazis . 
- USA !!! USA !!! 
-  [/i]

Warum sind wir Nazis, nur weil uns das verklemmteste und selbstsüchtigste Land der Welt auf den Geist geht?

Wildman


----------



## Kifferfreak (7. April 2001)

- Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen. FUCK THE USA!

- greetings
- harhuettne 
-  [/i]

Ich mag die USA schon wegen ihrer Vergangenheit(krieg gegen die Indianer) nicht, doch das ameerikanische Rechtssystem ist echt für den Arsch, bis jetzt sind in den USA nur ca. 7% aller Prominenten, die verurteilt wurden freigesprochen worden(letztes Beispiel dafür ist Puff Daddy...), ausserdem wird man dort wegen Waffenbedrohung mit Schusswaffe zu min. 6 Monaten verknackt(selbst ohne Munition!), das System ist echt für'n Arsch.
Ausserdem leben in amerika die meisten fetten Leute und die meisten TV-Junkies...
Die USA haben nur eine gute Sache....KORN!!!

hier ihre erste Single...

 A.D.I.D.A.S 





                       Honestly, somehow it always seems that I'm dreamin' of something that I can 

                       never be 

                       It doesn't bother to me, 'cause I will always be that pimp that i see 

                       in all of my fantasies 



                       I don't know your fucking name. 

                       So what, let's... 



                       Screaming to be the only way that I can truly be free from my fucked up realities, 



                       so I turn and stroke it harder, 'cause its so fun to see my face staring back at 

                       me. 



                       I don't know your fucking name. 

                       So what, let's fuck. 



                       All Day I Dream About Sex 

                       All Day I Dream About fuckin' 



                       Chorus

geiler song...


----------



## Kifferfreak (7. April 2001)

_- Ihr erzählt doch sowas von Scheisse . Man ihr kotz mich an ihr blöden Nazis . 
- - USA !!! USA !!! 
- -  
- 
- Warum sind wir Nazis, nur weil uns das verklemmteste und selbstsüchtigste Land der Welt auf den Geist geht?
- 
- Wildman
-  _

Nur so, ich bin NICHT rechtsradikal!!!
Ich hasse diese Wichser, die unser Land mit Gewalt beschmutzen, wir brauchen keine Gewalt gegen Schwächere wir brauchen PATRIOTISMUS FÜR UNSER LAND!!!
Die glatzköpfe übertreiben, sie wollen ihren Patriotismus in großen Gruppen gegen schwächere Ausländer zeigen, nach meiner Meinung ist das der wohl grösste Makel Deutschland'S(neben der Politik und Presse...), Ok, es gibt momentan zuviele Ausländer in Deutschland nach Statistik , doch wen juckts?
Ausländer sind doch auch nur deutsche mit anderer Hautfarbe, die aus einem entfernten Teil Deutschland's kommen...(gäbe es keine Politik, so wäre alles EIN Land!!!, keine Staatsgrenzen).

Also f@ck up 2 >


----------



## The_Reticent (7. April 2001)

Ein 12 oder 13 Jahre alter Junge ahmt, an einem kleinen Mädchen, einen Wrestling-Wurf nach. Ich glaub es war seine Schwester, aber egal. Statt sie dabei auf´s Sofa zu werfen, haut er sie versehentlich an eine Treppe. Genickbruch.
Der junge hat vor 2 Monaten lebenslänglich gekriegt, kann aber mit etwas Glück und guter Führung "schon" nach 13 Jahren wieder rauskommen.


----------



## wildman (7. April 2001)

Nur so, ich bin NICHT rechtsradikal!!!
- Ich hasse diese Wichser, die unser Land mit Gewalt beschmutzen, wir brauchen keine Gewalt gegen Schwächere wir brauchen PATRIOTISMUS FÜR UNSER LAND!!!
- Die glatzköpfe übertreiben, sie wollen ihren Patriotismus in großen Gruppen gegen schwächere Ausländer zeigen, nach meiner Meinung ist das der wohl grösste Makel Deutschland'S(neben der Politik und Presse...), Ok, es gibt momentan zuviele Ausländer in Deutschland nach Statistik , doch wen juckts?
- Ausländer sind doch auch nur deutsche mit anderer Hautfarbe, die aus einem entfernten Teil Deutschland's kommen...(gäbe es keine Politik, so wäre alles EIN Land!!!, keine Staatsgrenzen).
- 
- Also f@ck up 2 >
- 
-  [/i]

Rechtsradikal bin ich auch nicht, hab' ja auch ein paar ausländische Freunde. Zudem hab' ich Verwandte über fast den ganzen Erdball verstreut, auch in den USA. Mit denen hab' ich allerdings so gut wie nichts zu tun -- bisher nur ein einziges Mal gesehen. In Südamerika gibt's dann noch eingeheiratete Verwandtschaft, die Verwandten sonstwo sind wohl hauptsächlich aus alten Abzweigungen des Stammbaums hervorgegangen und teilweise in andere Länder immigriert. Jetzt noch etwas für die, die Österreicher prinzipiell für Rechtsgesinnte halten: da hab' ich auch Verwandte.
Falls der Werte Herr Lorenzo noch etwas zu sagen hat, dann bitte.

Wildman


----------



## Stormcatcher (7. April 2001)

_- 58 Cent oder umgerechnet ziemlich genau einen Franken hat der Landstreicher Michael Monroe im amerikanischen Greenwich, New Jersey, durch das offene Fenster eines Autos geklaut.Der Staatsanwalt fordert nun eine Gefängnisstrafe zwischen fünf und zehn Jahren. Bislang kostet Monroes Verwahrung die Steuerzahler rund 28 000 Franken. Falls er die Höchstrafe bekommt, steigen die kosten auf eine halbe Million Franken. (Quelle: Facts vom 5. April 2001, Nr.14) 
- 
- Da hat man doch wirklich noch das Gefühl jedem seine gerechte Strafe. 
- 
- (Sorry, wegen dem Fehlpost im Technik, war 'etwas' müde) _

Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.

USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit!


----------



## Illuminati (7. April 2001)

- Ihr erzählt doch sowas von Scheisse . Man ihr kotz mich an ihr blöden Nazis . 
- USA !!! USA !!! 

Im Gegenteil, gerade in den USA sind Nazisymbole usw.


----------



## Illuminati (7. April 2001)

- Ihr erzählt doch sowas von Scheisse . Man ihr kotz mich an ihr blöden Nazis . 
- USA !!! USA !!! 

Im Gegenteil, gerade in den USA sind Nazisymbole usw. erlaubt


----------



## Illuminati (7. April 2001)

- Ihr erzählt doch sowas von Scheisse . Man ihr kotz mich an ihr blöden Nazis . 
- USA !!! USA !!! 

Im Gegenteil, gerade in den USA sind Nazisymbole usw. erlaubt


----------



## Gerry (7. April 2001)

_- - 58 Cent oder umgerechnet ziemlich genau einen Franken hat der Landstreicher Michael Monroe im amerikanischen Greenwich, New Jersey, durch das offene Fenster eines Autos geklaut.Der Staatsanwalt fordert nun eine Gefängnisstrafe zwischen fünf und zehn Jahren. Bislang kostet Monroes Verwahrung die Steuerzahler rund 28 000 Franken. Falls er die Höchstrafe bekommt, steigen die kosten auf eine halbe Million Franken. (Quelle: Facts vom 5. April 2001, Nr.14) 
- - 
- - Da hat man doch wirklich noch das Gefühl jedem seine gerechte Strafe. 
- - 
- - (Sorry, wegen dem Fehlpost im Technik, war 'etwas' müde) 
- 
- Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
- 
- USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit! _

Ja, genau, auf Deinen Senf haben wir natürlich gewartet !!!

Jungs, lasst Euch durch "Stormcatcher" nicht auf die Palme bringen. Ich muss es jetzt endlich hier mal so deutlich sagen : DER HAT EINEN SPRUNG AN DER SCHÜSSEL !!! Er hat schon beim "Todesstrafe"-Topic nur UNBEGRÜNDETEN bullshit geredet und bezeichnet Euch jetzt als Nazis, obwohl er damals sehr rechtsradikale Ansichten vertreten hat.


----------



## Illuminati (7. April 2001)

- Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
- 
- USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit! 

*lol* kannst du deine Aussage noch begründen? Also ich bin deiner Auffassung nach ein Nazi. Nun, ich hab lediglich einen Artikel aus einem Magazin, Facts, abgeschrieben und ihn hier gepostet. Wenn du mir nun sagst was daran rechtsradikal sein soll, wär ich glücklich. Achja, definier doch mal bitte Fascho und Nazi, glaub irgendwie nicht, dass du weisst über was du da wirklich sprichst.


----------



## HardlineAMD (7. April 2001)

_- - - Sowas ist in den USA leider kein Einzelfall. Ich hab mal vor ungefähr einem Monat gelesen, daß vor ein paar Jahren ein Mann zu fünf Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt wurde, weil er in der Gegenwart eines Kindes geflucht hat!
- - - Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen. FUCK THE USA!
- - - Das schlimmste sind diese Gesetze, die vor hunderten von Jahren gemacht wurden und zum Teil noch immer gelten. 
- - - Beispielsweise gibt es ein County in den Südstaaten, wo Frauen nur Auto fahren dürfen, wenn der Mann vor dem Auto herläuft und eine rote Fahne zur Warnung schwenkt. Theoretisch könnte irgendein Spinner eine Frau deswegen anzeigen.
- - - Oder die Sache mit Sex zwischen Unverheirateten: Das ist in vielen US-Staaten verboten und wird auch teilweise noch strafrechtlich verfolgt und geahndet. Zum Beispiel wollte der Stadtrat von Atlanta, Georgia 1996 zum Anlaß der Olympischen Spiele in allen Hotelzimmern der Stadt Schilder aufhängen, wo draufsteht, welche Sexpraktiken alle verboten sind, usw.
- - - Diese verklemmten scheiß Amerikaner! Ich hasse sie! Zum Beispiel darf man in Fernsehen in vielen US-Statten nicht mal das Wort "verdammt" verwenden! Unglaublich, oder? Für mich haben diese Trottel doch echt einen an der Waffel.
- - - Die Liste dieser unmöglichen Gesetze könnte man noch beliebig fortsetzen...
- - - 
- - - 
- - - greetings
- - - harhuettne 
- - -  
- - 
- - 
- - Dazu fällt mir nur ein: GOD BLAST AMERICA !   ... und diesen bescheuerten Präsidenten. Kennt jemand die Geschichten über die Spionagetätigkeit der Amerikaner in Deutschland und der ganzen EU? Vor einigenb Jahren hatte beispielsweise eine holländische Firma ein neues Windradsystem entwickelt. Kurz bevor sie's auf den Markt bringen wollte, hat eine US-Firma genau ein solches System ganz überraschend auf den Markt geworfen. Zurzeit arbeiten die Amis auf Hochtouren an einem neuen Spionagesatelliten...
- - Dabei interessieren mich die US-Strafrechte wenig, abgesehen davon ,dass man sowieso kaum eine Chance hat, für unschuldig befudnen zu werden, wenn man kein US-Bürger ist. Ich könnte jetzt noch anfügen: schon gar nicht, wenn man Deutscher ist. Wie weit Letzteres nun zutrifft, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
- - 
- - Wildman
- - 
- -  
- 
- Ihr erzählt doch sowas von Scheisse . Man ihr kotz mich an ihr blöden Nazis . 
- USA !!! USA !!! 
-  _


----------



## Kifferfreak (8. April 2001)

_- - - - Sowas ist in den USA leider kein Einzelfall. Ich hab mal vor ungefähr einem Monat gelesen, daß vor ein paar Jahren ein Mann zu fünf Jahren Gefängnis verurteilt wurde, weil er in der Gegenwart eines Kindes geflucht hat!
- - - - Dazu kann ich nur eines sagen. FUCK THE USA!
- - - - Das schlimmste sind diese Gesetze, die vor hunderten von Jahren gemacht wurden und zum Teil noch immer gelten. 
- - - - Beispielsweise gibt es ein County in den Südstaaten, wo Frauen nur Auto fahren dürfen, wenn der Mann vor dem Auto herläuft und eine rote Fahne zur Warnung schwenkt. Theoretisch könnte irgendein Spinner eine Frau deswegen anzeigen.
- - - - Oder die Sache mit Sex zwischen Unverheirateten: Das ist in vielen US-Staaten verboten und wird auch teilweise noch strafrechtlich verfolgt und geahndet. Zum Beispiel wollte der Stadtrat von Atlanta, Georgia 1996 zum Anlaß der Olympischen Spiele in allen Hotelzimmern der Stadt Schilder aufhängen, wo draufsteht, welche Sexpraktiken alle verboten sind, usw.
- - - - Diese verklemmten scheiß Amerikaner! Ich hasse sie! Zum Beispiel darf man in Fernsehen in vielen US-Statten nicht mal das Wort "verdammt" verwenden! Unglaublich, oder? Für mich haben diese Trottel doch echt einen an der Waffel.
- - - - Die Liste dieser unmöglichen Gesetze könnte man noch beliebig fortsetzen...
- - - - 
- - - - 
- - - - greetings
- - - - harhuettne 
- - - -  
- - - 
- - - 
- - - Dazu fällt mir nur ein: GOD BLAST AMERICA !   ... und diesen bescheuerten Präsidenten. Kennt jemand die Geschichten über die Spionagetätigkeit der Amerikaner in Deutschland und der ganzen EU? Vor einigenb Jahren hatte beispielsweise eine holländische Firma ein neues Windradsystem entwickelt. Kurz bevor sie's auf den Markt bringen wollte, hat eine US-Firma genau ein solches System ganz überraschend auf den Markt geworfen. Zurzeit arbeiten die Amis auf Hochtouren an einem neuen Spionagesatelliten...
- - - Dabei interessieren mich die US-Strafrechte wenig, abgesehen davon ,dass man sowieso kaum eine Chance hat, für unschuldig befudnen zu werden, wenn man kein US-Bürger ist. Ich könnte jetzt noch anfügen: schon gar nicht, wenn man Deutscher ist. Wie weit Letzteres nun zutrifft, kann ich nicht mit Sicherheit sagen.
- - - 
- - - Wildman
- - - 
- - -  
- - 
- - Ihr erzählt doch sowas von Scheisse . Man ihr kotz mich an ihr blöden Nazis . 
- - USA !!! USA !!! 
- -  
- 
-  _


Ja und, sie haben zwar in der Vergangenheit Krieg gegen zwei äussere feinde(England und Frankreich) geführt, haben nach ihrem Sieg die Indianer beinahe restlos gekillt und am Ende des zweiten weltkriegs noch einen unnützen Kleinkrig gegen Japan geführt, nur weil die nicht mit einer Kapitulation ihres eigenen Landes einverstanden waren, wobei sie eine ganze Großstadt vernichteten und ausserdem haben sie im Moment einen Zwist mit China und als Bonus: Sie haben ca. 75% ihrer Atombomben auf Russland ausgerichtet...

Jawoll,was soll man da noch sagen...


----------



## kar (8. April 2001)

nu aber ma halblang alle miteinander!  das problem hier ist, daß viele a) überhaupt keine ahnung haben worüber sie reden, da sie ihre infos über amerika nur aus der klatschpresse kriegen und b) meiner ansicht nach anscheinend noch niemand in amerika war (nicht als urlaub, sondern um da zu leben).  das schlimmste insgesamt sind aber - wie immer bei einer diskussion - die vollkommen aus der luft gegriffenen und sinnlosen verallgemeinerungen.  wie kann man sagen, daß man ein gesamtes volk (egal welches) hast?  das das unglaublich engstirnig ist, müßt ihr doch selber einsehen.
aaalsooo.  fangen wir erstmal mit den gesetzen an: ja, es gibt diese gesetze teilweise, nur darf man nicht vergessen, daß diese wirklich relikte aus den gründerzeiten darstellen und auch nur vereinzelt in einigen staaten auftreten.  euch ist sicherlich bewußt, daß die einzelnen bundesländer sehr viel eigentständiger in ihrer rechtssprechung sind, als wir hier.  diese gesetze treffen fast nur (würde sogar sagen zu 100%, könnte mich aber verreiten) auf die südstaaten zu.  wenn ihr die staaten einiger nordstaaten betrachtet, so werdet ihr feststellen, daß viele sogar weitaus liberaler sind als viele europäische staaten respektive deutschland.  sei es nun abtreibung, umweltschutz, soziale und politische selbstverwirklichung, energiepolitik etc.  kann hier als ganz sicheres beispiel nur auf minnesota verweisen, doch werdet ihr in praktisch allen nordoststaaten (also die ganze schöne palette da runter) ähnliche gesetze finden.  in vielen, vielen belangen würdet ihr euch wundern, wenn ihr mal tiefer in die materie einsteigt und eure infos nicht nur aus'm sat1-videotext holt, wie es bei einigen den anschein hat.  darüberhinaus - und das ist viel wichtiger - gibt es zwar solch sinnlose gesetze in einigen staaten, nur sind es reine papiergesetze, die einfach nur nioch nicht gestrichen worden sind, so aber niemals zur anwendung kommen würden!!!  meine güte die richter sind dort auch nicht dämlich.  glaubt ihr eigentlich ernsthaft, das dort nur streng konservative vollidioten auf dem richterstuhl sitzen und diese gesetze verteidigen? natürlich nicht! selbst wenn man als angeklagter  tatsächlich mal so einen erwischen sollte (nehmen wir mal ne frau, die es "gewagt" haben sollte ohne man mit roter flagge zu fahren), würde das urteil in höheren instanzen (bundesgericht und wenn's sein muß sogar landesgericht) keine, aber auch überhaupt keine chance haben.  das ist der eine punkt.  die sache sit eben nur die, daß man in den deutschen medien natürlich nur von den schlechten, harten und ungerechten urteilen hört, über die revisionsverfahren wird verständlicherweise - da nicht schlgazeilenträchtig - kein wort gesagt.  viele dieser unglaublichen urteile, die ihr oben erwähnt habt stammen eben aus solchen gerichtsräumen, wo wirklich ewig gestrige sitzen -bzw. in der jury saßen.  das gibt hier aber teilweise auch...ich darf da mal an "richter gnadenlos" aus hamburg erinnern, der einer frau (ich glaub) 3 1/2 jahre gegeben hat, da sie im betrunken zustand mit dem schlüssel autos zerkratzt hat.  wenn so eine schlagzeile aus amerika gekommen wäre, hätte sie hier sicherlich auch erwähnung gefunden.  das aus dem urteil, wegen berufung nix wurde, stand ja selbst hier nicht groß in den medien...auch das der richter nu erstmal wegen amstmißbrauch nicht mehr richten darf, wurde hier nicht so bekannt.  falls dies in amerika aufgrund eines urteils einem richter passiert würde das hier dann schonmal garnicht bekannt werden.  denke mal, daß das 58c-urteil auch noch revidiert wird...allerdings kennt man hier die ganze vorgeschichte auch nicht, so daß man auch nicht so pauschal urteilen sollte...wer weiß, vielleicht war der penner ja ein x-facher mörder, erpresser, etc. der auf bewährung draußen war und damit wieder gegen die bewährungsauflagen verstoßen hatte...zugegeben, seeehr unwahrscheinlich, nur sollte man erst alle hintergrundfakten kennen, bevor so ein urteil angepra


----------



## kar (8. April 2001)

angeprangert wird.
hier nochmal ne kurze anmerkung zum thema "gesetze aus dem vorigen jahrhundert".  unser BGB ist auch nicht gerade das neuste...das dürfte ja wohl bekannt sein.  es stammt in den grundzügen auch aus der wilhelmzeit, in dem eigentum noch über körperlicher unverzertheit stand.  deswegen gib ja auch viele dieser deutschen skandalurteile, in denen ein kinderschänder oder vergewaltiger mit 2 jahren davonkommt, währenddessen ein kleingangster, der einen kiosk ausraubt für 5 jahre hinter gitter muß, weil einfach die mindesstrafmaßnahmen anders aussehen.  da muß man nun sagen, daß diese menschen (vergewaltiger etc.) in amerika nicht so gut wegkommen 8ob die methoden der bekanntmachung nun wieder besser sind, sei mal in den raum gestellt).  also, immer erst vor der eigenen tür kehren, bittteschön!
viel wichtiger, betreffens der skandalurteile, die euch wahrscheinlich so im kopf rumschwirren, sind aber m.M. nach die ganzen schmerzensgeldklagen, die hier so bekannt geworden sind.  warscheinlich kennt jeder hier die story der oma, die sich bei mcdonalds aus eigener blödheit ne kaffee übern schoß gekippt hat, sich verbrühte und dann 7Millionen zugesprochen bekam.  nun, dieses hohe urteil, liegt daran, daß es in den usa eine andere definition (m:M.n. bessere Definition) von schmerzensgeld gibt, nämlich daß es zuzüglich zum "normalen" schmerzensgeld (wie wir es hier haben) noch die sogenannten "punitive damages" gibt, was soviel bedeutet, daß das schmerzensgeld auch dem beklagten "wehtun" muß...quasi als lektion...je reicher der beklagte, desto höher fallen die punitive damages aus.  aaaaber, hier muß auch angemerkt werden, daß diese ganzen hohen schmerzensgeldforderungen auch nur in erster instanz so zustande kommen.  praktisch immer werden diese zahlungen in späteren instanzen noch deutlich runtergefahren.  so auch bei der oma...die bekam z.B. letztendlich nen paar hunderttausend.  auch die ganzen milliarden-raucherurteile basieren auf punitive damages, werden aber in späteren instanzen (was einige zeit dauern wird) noch deutlich runtergefahren werden, so daß man wahrscheinlich bei ein paar millionen ankommen wird.  jaja, davon hört man natürlich auch nix in den deutschen medien.  lustige konsequenzen hat das ganze natürlich schon, da die firmen aus angst vor punitive damages schon sicherheitsvorkehrungen treffen : seit dem omavorfall steht auf den kaffeebechern jetzt drauf "vorsicht heiß", auf plastiktüten steht drauf "nicht über den kopf ziehen" etc, etc.  wirft natürlich kein kluges bild auf die amis, liegt aber eben nur an der rechtssicherheit für die firmen, damit nicht ein besoffener aus 240 millionen sich wirklich mal so ne tüte über kopf zieht, daran stirbt und die hinterbliebenen nun zig millionen haben wollen.
auch diese 7%-aller-berühmtenheiten sagt überhaupt nix aus!  soll die zahl irgendwie beeindruckend sein?  auch hier mußt du erstmal überlegen, wie die zahl (wenn sie übehaupt stimmt) zustande kommt.  das liegt größtenteils auch an den punitive damages, da berühmtheiten eben mehr abdrücken müssen.  die unglaublich mehrzahl dieser berühmtheiten-klagen sind nämlich sinnlose schmerzensgeldforderungen, mit denen unverschämt kläger nur das schnelle geld machen wollen. meißtens sind das dann klagen, wie: der sänger x hat mich in einer bar vor allen augen geküßt, jetzt verlange ich 2millionen wegen seelischer grausamkeit!  kommt einen doch sicherlich bekannt vor, oder?  die tatsache,d aß die amipresse noch viel gnadenloser ist als bild es je sein kann tut sein übrigens um solche klagen zu erzeugen.  nochmal zum fall puff-daddy. erstens weißt du nicht die fakten (ich auch nicht), also halt mal die füße still, daß dies ein fehlurteil gewesen sein soll.  zweitens, selbst wenn die vorwürfe zutreffen sollten...was soll er dafür bekommen??? schließlich hätte er nur ne pistole gezogen und in die luft (mit voller absicht - also niemals auf körpervverletz


----------



## kar (8. April 2001)

(mit voller absicht - also niemals auf körpervverletzung ausgewesen) geballert.  in deutschland würde man wegen unerlaubten waffenbesitz, hausfriedensbruch und ruhestörung in minderschweren fällen wahrscheinlich mit er geldstrafe davonkommen.  in amiland hätten die dort als theoretische höchststrafe 15jahre.  hätte dir so ein urteil besser gefallen? nein, auch dann hättest du wieder über die absurditäten des amirechts geschrien. also sei doch froh, daß das urteil so ausgefallen ist.
soviel zum rechtssystem.  das natürlich garnicht alles gold drüben ist, habe ich nicht bezweifelt (z.b. 3-strikes-law in kalifornien), aber erstens ist es nur in erster hinsicht so schlimm, da man hier von berufungsurteilen nix mitbekommt, und zweitens sollte man im glashaus nicht mit steinen werfen.
das bringt mich zum anderen thema:  indianerausrottung, sklavenhaltung, eben allgemein, rückstände der geschichte.  hier brauch ich ja wohl keinen die oben genannet glashausredewendung ochmal aufzuführen, oder? das du mit all den vorwürfen recht hast, ist auch klar, kann man ja in jedem geschichtsbuch nachlesen.  dazu sei aber mal angemerkt, daß auch hier die amis in ihrem rechtssystem etwas haben (schon lange haben), worauf man hier in deutschland immer noch warten muß, oder was man bestenfalls als quotenregelung bezeichnen könnte oder wir jetzt erst langsam durch die holocaust-ausgleichszahlungen hinkommen, nämlich die "affirmative actions".  die ganzen konsequenzen, die dieses gesetz nach sich ziehen, habe ich jetzt nicht lust aufzuzählen, da meine finger langsam wehtun...kurz gesagt: es handelt sich um wesentlich bessere ausgleichsforderungen für jahrhunderte der sklaverei, frauenunterdrückung,etc., als wir sie bis jetzt z.B. im bezug auf den 2.weltkrieg aber auch allgemein hervorgebracht haben.  das diese affirmative actions so nicht immer angewendet werden, steht auf nem andrem blatt.  jedenfalls wurde es in amerika wenigstens schonmal zum gesetz auf papier gebracht!!!
ouhh, meine finger tun langsam weh, dabei könnte ich noch soviel mehr schreiben, besonders über die prüderie und doppelmoral der amis bezüglich medien, etc. obwohl ich euch da größtenteils zustimme (keine titten, aber aufgeschnittene hälse im fernsehen), liegt auch hier die sache nicht so einfach.  vielleicht später mal,wenn ich bock drauf habe.  also, viel spaß noch...vielleicht war das ja mal ein anreiz so ner wirklichen diskussion und nicht zu einem vorurteilsaustausch.
karlog


----------



## kar (8. April 2001)

uups, da hab ich bei dem ganzen geschreibe, doch glatt übersehen, daß der landstreicher, noch niemals verurtteilt wurde!!! was regst du dich denn so auf?  laß den staatsanwalt doch fordern (das der ein idiot ist, brauch ich ja nicht nochmal sagen)...mal sehen was dabei rauskommt.  und bezüglich sinnloser und geldkostende gerichtsverfahren, sei hier auch nochmal auf die unzähligen behämmertn nachbarschaftsstreits  (maschendrahtzaun )hingewiesen, die unsere gerichte verstopfen und den steuerzahler auch unsummem von geldern kosten!!!
betreffend atlanta...na und? laß den behämmerten stadtrat doch die schilder aufhängen? oh...warte mal, die haben ja garnicht getan, sondern nur drüber geredet...war wahrscheinlich so, daß ein/eine verklemmte von 30 stadträten das gefordert hatte und betreffens der satzung darüber diskutiert werden mußte.  war nich so? gut, könnte aber so gewesen sein, who knows? meine güte baut euch doch nicht immer sofort aus kurzen artikeln in der zeitung, die auch nur die fakten wiedergeben (über artikel in anderen medien, die ihren eigenen senf dazugeben, brauch man ja wohl nicht zu streiten) ein eigenes weltbild auf und haltet dies ab sofort für die einzige möglichkeit, daß nur so die geschichte gewesen sein kann!!! es gibt oft viele, viele verschiedene plausible erklärungen, und letztendlich sollte man sich mit empörung zurückhalten,wenn man nicht wirklich alle hintergründe genau weiß.  selbst wenn diese schilder an den hotels gehangen hätten...wen juckts??? glaubst du irgendwer hätte sich daran gehalten oder wäre wirklich angeklagt worden?  glaubst du die stadträte hätten das ernsthaft in erwägung gezogen? höchstwahrscheinlich nein, sondern es wär ihnen nur um einen symbolischen akt gegangen, der ihre moralauffassungen wiedergeben sollte.  das die in dieser hinsicht scheiße sind steht auf nem anderen blatt...aber wirklich verletzt oder geschadet hätte es doch niemanden, oder?  abgesehen mal davon das es auch nicht passiert ist.  so, nu muß ich aber wirklich b&w weiterspielen...meine kuh liebt jetzt leider das schweinewerfen...muß ich ihr mal austreiben!!!
karlog


----------



## wildman (8. April 2001)

Ja und, sie haben zwar in der Vergangenheit Krieg gegen zwei äussere feinde(England und Frankreich) geführt, haben nach ihrem Sieg die Indianer beinahe restlos gekillt und am Ende des zweiten weltkriegs noch einen unnützen Kleinkrig gegen Japan geführt, nur weil die nicht mit einer Kapitulation ihres eigenen Landes einverstanden waren, wobei sie eine ganze Großstadt vernichteten und ausserdem haben sie im Moment einen Zwist mit China und als Bonus: Sie haben ca. 75% ihrer Atombomben auf Russland ausgerichtet...
- 
- Jawoll,was soll man da noch sagen...
-  [/i]

Ich hab' gehört, dass Japan drei Tage vor dem Atombombenabwurf kapituliert hatte. Der Einsatz der Bombe wurde aber von Truman und dem Generalstab befohlen, um sich profilieren zu können.

Wildman


----------



## Illuminati (8. April 2001)

*OH GOTT! hät ich geahnt was da alles kommt hät ichs gelassen*

_- uups, da hab ich bei dem ganzen geschreibe, doch glatt übersehen, daß der landstreicher, noch niemals verurtteilt wurde!!! was regst du dich denn so auf? 
Ich hab mich doch nicht aufgeregt, hab nur Wort für Wort eine Kurzmeldung aus einem Magazin abgetippt und einen sarkastischen Komentar abgegeben. 

hätte ich aber geahnt das mich nun einige für Nazis halten und andere sich auf den Schlips getretten fühlen, hätte ichs wirklich besser gelassen. 
Nur soviel zum Thema USA, mir ist dieses Land von den Gesetzen wie ichs kenne nicht sympathisch. Kinder kommen ohne Probleme an Papis Waffen usw. Kein Wunder das es eine der grössten Kriminalitätsraten auf diesem Planeten hat..._


----------



## kar (8. April 2001)

- Ich hab' gehört, dass Japan drei Tage vor dem Atombombenabwurf kapituliert hatte. Der Einsatz der Bombe wurde aber von Truman und dem Generalstab befohlen, um sich profilieren zu können.

hab gehört ich rasier mir beine und brsuthaare, hab gehört ich tätowier mir meine initialien auf meine genitalien...oder so...hm...hören tut man so vieles, wie wärs wenn du dich an historische fakten hältst?  atombomben 6 und 9.8, unterzeichnung der kapitulationserklärung japans am 2.9.  ist doch auch nicht so schwer nachzuschauen, oder?
auf die profilierungstheorie will ich nicht weiter eingehen, ist aber sehr wahrscheinlich, daß das der hauptgrund war.  japan hatte auch so keine chance mehr und hätte höchstwahrscheinlich eh kapituliert.  die sachen liegen hier aber auch nicht so einfach...kannst ja mal auf http://users.erols.com/goodmank/   nachschauen, wenn du ein wenig mehr wissen willst, über die beweggründe, die bomben zu werfen.
aber sich bei so ner behauptung noch nicht mal kurz die fakten anzuschauen find ich nicht ok...wozu hast du denn das internet, wenn du sowas nicht inner schule gelerent hast, oder bücher zuhause hast?

illuminati:  hm, ok, ob man das jetzt aufregen nennen darf, weiß ich nicht.  m.M.n. schon, wenn du dafür extra nen thread eröffnest und dazu eben mit dem sarkastischen kommentar.  aufregen war auch hier nicht  im sinne von entrüsteter empörung gemeint.  aber irgendwas muß dich ja bewogen haben, die sache so zu schreiben, wie du es getan hast.
nazi-kommentare: sollte man gelernt haben nicht darauf einzugehen...jeder weiß doch welche seppen dies loslassen, die keine ahnung haben. btw, wenn du mal wirklich sinnlose und etliche beschimpfungen lesen willst, dann geh man bei www.espn.com in die messagesboards der nba-mannschaften...sowas hab ich noch nie erlebt...könnte mich da nur wegschmeissen...ehrlich, praktisch jeder zweite thread nur mit den extremsten beschimpfungen...ich glaub, die haben daraus ne eigene kusntform gemacht 
karlog


----------



## kar (8. April 2001)

sorry, damit hier keine verwechselungen aufkommen und ich selber mir meines obigen vorwurfs schuldig mache, nochmal kurz zur richtigstellung:
kapitulation japans am 14/15 august!   sorry, my bad, hatte gedacht ich hätte es richtig im kopf, hab dann aber zur sicherheit nochmal nachgekuckt...et voila!
karlog


----------



## Stormcatcher (8. April 2001)

_- - - 58 Cent oder umgerechnet ziemlich genau einen Franken hat der Landstreicher Michael Monroe im amerikanischen Greenwich, New Jersey, durch das offene Fenster eines Autos geklaut.Der Staatsanwalt fordert nun eine Gefängnisstrafe zwischen fünf und zehn Jahren. Bislang kostet Monroes Verwahrung die Steuerzahler rund 28 000 Franken. Falls er die Höchstrafe bekommt, steigen die kosten auf eine halbe Million Franken. (Quelle: Facts vom 5. April 2001, Nr.14) 
- - - 
- - - Da hat man doch wirklich noch das Gefühl jedem seine gerechte Strafe. 
- - - 
- - - (Sorry, wegen dem Fehlpost im Technik, war 'etwas' müde) 
- - 
- - Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
- - 
- - USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit! 
- 
- Ja, genau, auf Deinen Senf haben wir natürlich gewartet !!!
- 
- Jungs, lasst Euch durch "Stormcatcher" nicht auf die Palme bringen. Ich muss es jetzt endlich hier mal so deutlich sagen : DER HAT EINEN SPRUNG AN DER SCHÜSSEL !!! Er hat schon beim "Todesstrafe"-Topic nur UNBEGRÜNDETEN bullshit geredet und bezeichnet Euch jetzt als Nazis, obwohl er damals sehr rechtsradikale Ansichten vertreten hat.  _

Du redest doch nur Bullshit. Du bist doch dieser Linke Rechtsverdreher, der die Kriminellen lieber schützt als bestraft. 
Ich habe lieber Rechte ansichten als irgend so ein Linker Intolleranter zu sein.
Das sind die Linken nämlich in meinen Augen.


----------



## Stormcatcher (8. April 2001)

_- - Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
- - 
- - USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit! 
- 
- *lol* kannst du deine Aussage noch begründen? Also ich bin deiner Auffassung nach ein Nazi. Nun, ich hab lediglich einen Artikel aus einem Magazin, Facts, abgeschrieben und ihn hier gepostet. Wenn du mir nun sagst was daran rechtsradikal sein soll, wär ich glücklich. Achja, definier doch mal bitte Fascho und Nazi, glaub irgendwie nicht, dass du weisst über was du da wirklich sprichst. 
-  _

Die Einträge hier sind sehr US-feindlich und faschistisch! Entweder wimmelt es hier von Nazis oder von Kommunisten. Ich glaube ich sollte mal ein Türkenfeindlichen Thread aufmachen. Mal sehen was die User dann schreiben.


----------



## Illuminati (8. April 2001)

_ - Die Einträge hier sind sehr US-feindlich und faschistisch! Entweder wimmelt es hier von Nazis oder von Kommunisten. Ich glaube ich sollte mal ein Türkenfeindlichen Thread aufmachen. Mal sehen was die User dann schreiben.
-  _

Ich hab lediglich eine Kurzmeldung aus einem Magazin, Facts, abgetippt. Das ist weder US-feindlich noch faschistisch. Es ist nur eine Tatsache. 
Was du aber von dir gibts ist deine beleidigende Meinung.  Es würde wohl nicht übel für mich aussehen, wenn ich dich vor Gericht wegen Beleidung zerren würde. 
Was dann noch deine aussage von Nazis oder Kommunisten (ich würd mich am ehesten noch zu den Anarchisten zählen) behauptest, ist ja wohl Blödisnn. Du stellst es dar, als wären Nazis und Kommunisten das selbe, zudem beschreibst du beide sehr abwertend, gerade bei letzteren sehe ich das nicht ein.


----------



## Kifferfreak (8. April 2001)

_- - - Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
- - - 
- - - USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit! 
- - 
- - *lol* kannst du deine Aussage noch begründen? Also ich bin deiner Auffassung nach ein Nazi. Nun, ich hab lediglich einen Artikel aus einem Magazin, Facts, abgeschrieben und ihn hier gepostet. Wenn du mir nun sagst was daran rechtsradikal sein soll, wär ich glücklich. Achja, definier doch mal bitte Fascho und Nazi, glaub irgendwie nicht, dass du weisst über was du da wirklich sprichst. 
- -  
- 
- Die Einträge hier sind sehr US-feindlich und faschistisch! Entweder wimmelt es hier von Nazis oder von Kommunisten. Ich glaube ich sollte mal ein Türkenfeindlichen Thread aufmachen. Mal sehen was die User dann schreiben.
-  _

Ich weiss jetzt schon was, ein deutsches Mädchen(16) fuhr in die Türkei, dort entdeckte man ein paar Drogen in ihrem Rucksack, nun steckt sie in der Türkei fest, dort wartet sie im Gefängnis auf ihre Strafe, die durchaus 15 Jahre dauern kann.
sie plädiert auf "unschuldig" und meint, dass jemand ihr die Drogen untergeschoben hat. Warum nicht? Diese plausible sowie logische Erklärurung wurde vom Haftrichter schonmal nicht geglaubt...
Toll, 15 Jahre in ein Loch scheissen, das in die Erde gegruben wurde...

Ach ja, noch was, ICH BIN NET RECHTS! Deutschland ist weit weg von der Perfektion...
z.B. mehrere Deutsche meinen, ihre Kinder würden ständig von ausländern bedroht und geschlagen werden. Nun ja,
Ein Freund und ich wurden mal von 3 Deutschen zusammengeschlagen(Autsch),wir(7+ und die (17,17+18 nach Schätzung)´waren ziemlich mutig, also ich hätte mich in dieser Situation als einer von denen lieber mit einem Kindergartenkind angelegt, da wären sie vielleicht besser von weggekommen...

Nun ma ehrlich, 2 von ihnen trugen eine Glatze und einer(mit Glatze) eine Bomberjacke, ich verstehe nur nicht, wqarum sie uns in die Ausländersiedlung brachten...


----------



## harhuettne (9. April 2001)

@Stormcatcher: Also, entweder bist du unendlich dumm oder willst einfach nur provozieren (ich tippe auf letzteres).
Denn erst sagst du daß du ne rechte Gesinnung hast und dann schreibst du wieder wie faschistisch alle User doch wären. Herr, schenke ihm ein Hirn, kann ich dazu nur sagen!

@karlog: toll, du findest die USA also gar nicht so übel. Bei mir wars mal ähnlich. Ich habe die USA immer für ein tolerantes und freizügiges Land gehalten, aber dann ist mir dieses Land irgendwie doch zu unsympathisch geworden...
Beispiel: Dieses konservative Arschloch von George W. Bush hat das Klimaschutzprogramm von 1997 einfach aufgekündigt. Nach dem Motto: Wir Amerikaner sind die tollset Nation der erde und können uns deshalb erlauben was wir wollen. Die Tatsache, daß sich die Amerikaner für das allergelbste vom Ei halten kotzt mich auch dermaßen an. Das sind doch echt die letzten Überpatrioten.
In Deutschland läuft ja gerade diese Diskussion zum thema "Ich bin stolz ein deutscher zu sein". Das ist bei uns genau andersrum. Die Amis haben meiner Meinung nach einen übertriebenen Nationalstolz und wir haben keinen (irgendwie kann man auf Deutschland auch nicht stolz sein). Dieser Laurenz Mayer von der CDU der das gesagt hat, ist für mich echt das alerletzte Nazi-Schwein. Dieser Arsch soll sich seinen Stolz auf Deutschland dahin stecken wohin nie die Sonne scheint!
Was ich an den USA noch so toll finde: das ein Präsident gewählt wurde, den die Mehrheit der Wähler gar nicht wollte! 
Das Land, das mir von seinem Charakter her am besten gefällt, ist England. Dort gibt es keine religiösen Fanatiker wie in den USA (ein paar gibts sicher überall, nur sind es nirgends so viele wie in den USA), dort ist man tolerant im gegensatz zu Deutschland und vom politischen Charakter her scheint mir England auch ganz okay zu sein.
Jedenfalls nicht so scheiße wie die USA!


greetings
harhuettne


----------



## Gerry (9. April 2001)

_- - - - 58 Cent oder umgerechnet ziemlich genau einen Franken hat der Landstreicher Michael Monroe im amerikanischen Greenwich, New Jersey, durch das offene Fenster eines Autos geklaut.Der Staatsanwalt fordert nun eine Gefängnisstrafe zwischen fünf und zehn Jahren. Bislang kostet Monroes Verwahrung die Steuerzahler rund 28 000 Franken. Falls er die Höchstrafe bekommt, steigen die kosten auf eine halbe Million Franken. (Quelle: Facts vom 5. April 2001, Nr.14) 
- - - - 
- - - - Da hat man doch wirklich noch das Gefühl jedem seine gerechte Strafe. 
- - - - 
- - - - (Sorry, wegen dem Fehlpost im Technik, war 'etwas' müde) 
- - - 
- - - Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
- - - 
- - - USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit! 
- - 
- - Ja, genau, auf Deinen Senf haben wir natürlich gewartet !!!
- - 
- - Jungs, lasst Euch durch "Stormcatcher" nicht auf die Palme bringen. Ich muss es jetzt endlich hier mal so deutlich sagen : DER HAT EINEN SPRUNG AN DER SCHÜSSEL !!! Er hat schon beim "Todesstrafe"-Topic nur UNBEGRÜNDETEN bullshit geredet und bezeichnet Euch jetzt als Nazis, obwohl er damals sehr rechtsradikale Ansichten vertreten hat.  
- 
- Du redest doch nur Bullshit. Du bist doch dieser Linke Rechtsverdreher, der die Kriminellen lieber schützt als bestraft. 
- Ich habe lieber Rechte ansichten als irgend so ein Linker Intolleranter zu sein.
- Das sind die Linken nämlich in meinen Augen. _

Ich bin weder links- noch rechtsorientiert ! Aus Deiner Perspektive ist man als "Normalbürger" natürlich weit links !


----------



## Gerry (9. April 2001)

_- @Stormcatcher: Also, entweder bist du unendlich dumm oder willst einfach nur provozieren (ich tippe auf letzteres).
- Denn erst sagst du daß du ne rechte Gesinnung hast und dann schreibst du wieder wie faschistisch alle User doch wären. Herr, schenke ihm ein Hirn, kann ich dazu nur sagen!
- 
- greetings
- harhuettne _

Da liegst Du falsch, ich kenne diesen Typen schon von anderen Topics und kann eindeutig sagen, dass die 1.Alternative zutrifft.


----------



## kar (9. April 2001)

- @karlog: toll, du findest die USA also gar nicht so übel. Bei mir wars mal ähnlich. Ich habe die USA immer für ein tolerantes und freizügiges Land gehalten, aber dann ist mir dieses Land irgendwie doch zu unsympathisch geworden...
- Beispiel: Dieses konservative Arschloch von George W. Bush hat das Klimaschutzprogramm von 1997 einfach aufgekündigt. Nach dem Motto: Wir Amerikaner sind die tollset Nation der erde und können uns deshalb erlauben was wir wollen. Die Tatsache, daß sich die Amerikaner für das allergelbste vom Ei halten kotzt mich auch dermaßen an. Das sind doch echt die letzten Überpatrioten.
- In Deutschland läuft ja gerade diese Diskussion zum thema "Ich bin stolz ein deutscher zu sein". Das ist bei uns genau andersrum. Die Amis haben meiner Meinung nach einen übertriebenen Nationalstolz und wir haben keinen (irgendwie kann man auf Deutschland auch nicht stolz sein). Dieser Laurenz Mayer von der CDU der das gesagt hat, ist für mich echt das alerletzte Nazi-Schwein. Dieser Arsch soll sich seinen Stolz auf Deutschland dahin stecken wohin nie die Sonne scheint!
- Was ich an den USA noch so toll finde: das ein Präsident gewählt wurde, den die Mehrheit der Wähler gar nicht wollte! 
- Das Land, das mir von seinem Charakter her am besten gefällt, ist England. Dort gibt es keine religiösen Fanatiker wie in den USA (ein paar gibts sicher überall, nur sind es nirgends so viele wie in den USA), dort ist man tolerant im gegensatz zu Deutschland und vom politischen Charakter her scheint mir England auch ganz okay zu sein.
- Jedenfalls nicht so scheiße wie die USA!

du kapiert es anscheinend nicht, oder bist wirklich so voreingenommen!!! wie kannst du schreiben : usa ist scheiße, nur weil dir die politik von bush nicht gefällt.  ich find auch das bush nen arsch ist, daß hat aber nix mit dem land zu tun.  wenn mans genau nimmt hast du dir ziemlich deutlich selbst widersprochen:
a) bush ist ein arschloch!
b) die mehrheit der amis hat ihn nicht gewählt!
geht dir da nen licht auf?  irgendwie (nach deinen vereinfachten darstellungen) finden die mehrheit der amis genau wie du, der er ein arsch ist, aber trotzdem ist das land an sich scheiße.  das du die politik scheiße findest ist ne andere sache, darüber kann man streiten.  unter clinton fandest du die politik sicherlich schonmal nicht so scheiße, wie unter bush (wer hier tat das schon?).  wäre gore präsi geworden hättest du noch mehr grund zum frohlocken gehabt (sehr umweltpolitisch und liberal positioniert).  die mehrheit der amis hat das offenbar auch so gesehen, nur spielte da das wahlssystem nicht mit.  über das wahlssystem gibt natürlich wieder viel zu sagen, hat seine vor- und nachteile...diesmal kamen nunmal die nachteile total zum tragen und die vorteile wurden überdeckt.
über nationalstolz: ist nicht nur im amiland so, sondern auch in fast allen anderen westlichen ländern außer deutschland.  frag doch mal die franzosen...stolz wie oskar auf napoleon und ihre grande nation.  
benehmen sich so, als ob sie das gelbe vom ei wären: erstens übertreibst du,  nur weil die kyoto jetzt nicht ratifizieren wollen ist nicht plötzlich das ganze land überheblich...viele andere länder ratifizieren das auch nicht.  und wie gesagt...wäre gore anner macht, wäre das papier schon fünfmal umgesetzt.  ganz nebenbei: die usa können sich nunmal auf der weltbühne der politik ein wenig so aufführen, als wären sie das gelbe vom ei, da sie militärisch, wirtschaftlich, technologisch, kulturell den rest der welt ganz klar am stärksten beeinflussen  bzw. führend sind.  muß dir nicht gefallen, is aber so.
karlog


----------



## Stormcatcher (9. April 2001)

_- 
-  - Die Einträge hier sind sehr US-feindlich und faschistisch! Entweder wimmelt es hier von Nazis oder von Kommunisten. Ich glaube ich sollte mal ein Türkenfeindlichen Thread aufmachen. Mal sehen was die User dann schreiben.
- -  
- 
- Ich hab lediglich eine Kurzmeldung aus einem Magazin, Facts, abgetippt. Das ist weder US-feindlich noch faschistisch. Es ist nur eine Tatsache. 
- Was du aber von dir gibts ist deine beleidigende Meinung.  Es würde wohl nicht übel für mich aussehen, wenn ich dich vor Gericht wegen Beleidung zerren würde. 
- Was dann noch deine aussage von Nazis oder Kommunisten (ich würd mich am ehesten noch zu den Anarchisten zählen) behauptest, ist ja wohl Blödisnn. Du stellst es dar, als wären Nazis und Kommunisten das selbe, zudem beschreibst du beide sehr abwertend, gerade bei letzteren sehe ich das nicht ein. 
-  _

Kommunisten und Nazis sind für mich gleich schlecht! Linke Gewalt ist so schlecht wie rechte Gewalt!


----------



## Stormcatcher (9. April 2001)

_- - - - Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
- - - - 
- - - - USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit! 
- - - 
- - - *lol* kannst du deine Aussage noch begründen? Also ich bin deiner Auffassung nach ein Nazi. Nun, ich hab lediglich einen Artikel aus einem Magazin, Facts, abgeschrieben und ihn hier gepostet. Wenn du mir nun sagst was daran rechtsradikal sein soll, wär ich glücklich. Achja, definier doch mal bitte Fascho und Nazi, glaub irgendwie nicht, dass du weisst über was du da wirklich sprichst. 
- - -  
- - 
- - Die Einträge hier sind sehr US-feindlich und faschistisch! Entweder wimmelt es hier von Nazis oder von Kommunisten. Ich glaube ich sollte mal ein Türkenfeindlichen Thread aufmachen. Mal sehen was die User dann schreiben.
- -  
- 
- Ich weiss jetzt schon was, ein deutsches Mädchen(16) fuhr in die Türkei, dort entdeckte man ein paar Drogen in ihrem Rucksack, nun steckt sie in der Türkei fest, dort wartet sie im Gefängnis auf ihre Strafe, die durchaus 15 Jahre dauern kann.
- sie plädiert auf "unschuldig" und meint, dass jemand ihr die Drogen untergeschoben hat. Warum nicht? Diese plausible sowie logische Erklärurung wurde vom Haftrichter schonmal nicht geglaubt...
- Toll, 15 Jahre in ein Loch scheissen, das in die Erde gegruben wurde...
- 
- Ach ja, noch was, ICH BIN NET RECHTS! Deutschland ist weit weg von der Perfektion...
- z.B. mehrere Deutsche meinen, ihre Kinder würden ständig von ausländern bedroht und geschlagen werden. Nun ja,
- Ein Freund und ich wurden mal von 3 Deutschen zusammengeschlagen(Autsch),wir(7+ und die (17,17+18 nach Schätzung)´waren ziemlich mutig, also ich hätte mich in dieser Situation als einer von denen lieber mit einem Kindergartenkind angelegt, da wären sie vielleicht besser von weggekommen...
- 
- Nun ma ehrlich, 2 von ihnen trugen eine Glatze und einer(mit Glatze) eine Bomberjacke, ich verstehe nur nicht, wqarum sie uns in die Ausländersiedlung brachten...
-  _

Ich sage einfach, die Schlam.. wußte genau was die bei sich eibstecken hat! Im Übrigen, wünsche ich mir die Scharia, also ein islamisches Recht in Deutschland!


----------



## Stormcatcher (9. April 2001)

_- - - - - 58 Cent oder umgerechnet ziemlich genau einen Franken hat der Landstreicher Michael Monroe im amerikanischen Greenwich, New Jersey, durch das offene Fenster eines Autos geklaut.Der Staatsanwalt fordert nun eine Gefängnisstrafe zwischen fünf und zehn Jahren. Bislang kostet Monroes Verwahrung die Steuerzahler rund 28 000 Franken. Falls er die Höchstrafe bekommt, steigen die kosten auf eine halbe Million Franken. (Quelle: Facts vom 5. April 2001, Nr.14) 
- - - - - 
- - - - - Da hat man doch wirklich noch das Gefühl jedem seine gerechte Strafe. 
- - - - - 
- - - - - (Sorry, wegen dem Fehlpost im Technik, war 'etwas' müde) 
- - - - 
- - - - Wenn ich diesen Thread lese, habe ich das Gefühl das hier nur Nazis und Faschos sind. So Ausländerfeinliches habe ich noch nicht gelesen.
- - - - 
- - - - USA Are Great! Germany ist Fucking Nazi And Bullshit! 
- - - 
- - - Ja, genau, auf Deinen Senf haben wir natürlich gewartet !!!
- - - 
- - - Jungs, lasst Euch durch "Stormcatcher" nicht auf die Palme bringen. Ich muss es jetzt endlich hier mal so deutlich sagen : DER HAT EINEN SPRUNG AN DER SCHÜSSEL !!! Er hat schon beim "Todesstrafe"-Topic nur UNBEGRÜNDETEN bullshit geredet und bezeichnet Euch jetzt als Nazis, obwohl er damals sehr rechtsradikale Ansichten vertreten hat.  
- - 
- - Du redest doch nur Bullshit. Du bist doch dieser Linke Rechtsverdreher, der die Kriminellen lieber schützt als bestraft. 
- - Ich habe lieber Rechte ansichten als irgend so ein Linker Intolleranter zu sein.
- - Das sind die Linken nämlich in meinen Augen. 
- 
- Ich bin weder links- noch rechtsorientiert ! Aus Deiner Perspektive ist man als "Normalbürger" natürlich weit links ! 
- 
- 
-  _


Ja ich kann das auch begründen: Ich 16 jähriger Straftäter hat über 200 Straftaten gegangen! Davon die meisten schwere Körperverletzung! Davon hat er aber vor seinem 14. Geburtstag gemacht! Also war er nicht Strafmündig! Jetzt ist er 16 und hat dazweischen 30 schwere Straftaten locker gemacht und war noch nie in einem Knast! Er wurde immer wieder frei gelassen! Nun hat er aber im Supermarkt eine vor ihm stehede Kundin mit ner Waffe bedroht! die Kundin hatte Todesangst! Der Richter verurteilte ihn nur zu 4 Wochen Jugendarest, dass aber ohne Vollzug!  Jetzt hat er inzwischen schon wieder Leute beraubt und usw. Er steht nächste Woche wieder vor dem Richter! 

Also, wer schützt uns vor solchen Leuten? Der Staat und die Justiz schützen uns vor solchen Leuten nicht! ! ! ! !

Ich kritisiere das und bin wirklich stolz drauf ein Rechter zu sein, nur weil ich ein solchen Straftäter im Knast wünsche!! !! !! !!   !!!


----------



## Stormcatcher (9. April 2001)

_- @Stormcatcher: Also, entweder bist du unendlich dumm oder willst einfach nur provozieren (ich tippe auf letzteres).
- Denn erst sagst du daß du ne rechte Gesinnung hast und dann schreibst du wieder wie faschistisch alle User doch wären. Herr, schenke ihm ein Hirn, kann ich dazu nur sagen!
- 
- @karlog: toll, du findest die USA also gar nicht so übel. Bei mir wars mal ähnlich. Ich habe die USA immer für ein tolerantes und freizügiges Land gehalten, aber dann ist mir dieses Land irgendwie doch zu unsympathisch geworden...
- Beispiel: Dieses konservative Arschloch von George W. Bush hat das Klimaschutzprogramm von 1997 einfach aufgekündigt. Nach dem Motto: Wir Amerikaner sind die tollset Nation der erde und können uns deshalb erlauben was wir wollen. Die Tatsache, daß sich die Amerikaner für das allergelbste vom Ei halten kotzt mich auch dermaßen an. Das sind doch echt die letzten Überpatrioten.
- In Deutschland läuft ja gerade diese Diskussion zum thema "Ich bin stolz ein deutscher zu sein". Das ist bei uns genau andersrum. Die Amis haben meiner Meinung nach einen übertriebenen Nationalstolz und wir haben keinen (irgendwie kann man auf Deutschland auch nicht stolz sein). Dieser Laurenz Mayer von der CDU der das gesagt hat, ist für mich echt das alerletzte Nazi-Schwein. Dieser Arsch soll sich seinen Stolz auf Deutschland dahin stecken wohin nie die Sonne scheint!
- Was ich an den USA noch so toll finde: das ein Präsident gewählt wurde, den die Mehrheit der Wähler gar nicht wollte! 
- Das Land, das mir von seinem Charakter her am besten gefällt, ist England. Dort gibt es keine religiösen Fanatiker wie in den USA (ein paar gibts sicher überall, nur sind es nirgends so viele wie in den USA), dort ist man tolerant im gegensatz zu Deutschland und vom politischen Charakter her scheint mir England auch ganz okay zu sein.
- Jedenfalls nicht so scheiße wie die USA!
- 
- 
- greetings
- harhuettne _

*lol*George Bush war 1997 garnicht an der Macht! *lol*


----------



## Stormcatcher (9. April 2001)

_- - @Stormcatcher: Also, entweder bist du unendlich dumm oder willst einfach nur provozieren (ich tippe auf letzteres).
- - Denn erst sagst du daß du ne rechte Gesinnung hast und dann schreibst du wieder wie faschistisch alle User doch wären. Herr, schenke ihm ein Hirn, kann ich dazu nur sagen!
- - 
- - greetings
- - harhuettne 
- 
- Da liegst Du falsch, ich kenne diesen Typen schon von anderen Topics und kann eindeutig sagen, dass die 1.Alternative zutrifft. 
- 
-  _

Wie kannst Du dawas als Staatsanwalt sagen? Bist Du doch laut einigen Aussagen von Dir!  Schaue Dir aber mal meine Antwort weiter unter an, mit dem 16 jährigen deutschen Straftäter!
Ja, ich bin Rechts und das zu "RECHT"!


----------



## Stormcatcher (9. April 2001)

_- - @karlog: toll, du findest die USA also gar nicht so übel. Bei mir wars mal ähnlich. Ich habe die USA immer für ein tolerantes und freizügiges Land gehalten, aber dann ist mir dieses Land irgendwie doch zu unsympathisch geworden...
- - Beispiel: Dieses konservative Arschloch von George W. Bush hat das Klimaschutzprogramm von 1997 einfach aufgekündigt. Nach dem Motto: Wir Amerikaner sind die tollset Nation der erde und können uns deshalb erlauben was wir wollen. Die Tatsache, daß sich die Amerikaner für das allergelbste vom Ei halten kotzt mich auch dermaßen an. Das sind doch echt die letzten Überpatrioten.
- - In Deutschland läuft ja gerade diese Diskussion zum thema "Ich bin stolz ein deutscher zu sein". Das ist bei uns genau andersrum. Die Amis haben meiner Meinung nach einen übertriebenen Nationalstolz und wir haben keinen (irgendwie kann man auf Deutschland auch nicht stolz sein). Dieser Laurenz Mayer von der CDU der das gesagt hat, ist für mich echt das alerletzte Nazi-Schwein. Dieser Arsch soll sich seinen Stolz auf Deutschland dahin stecken wohin nie die Sonne scheint!
- - Was ich an den USA noch so toll finde: das ein Präsident gewählt wurde, den die Mehrheit der Wähler gar nicht wollte! 
- - Das Land, das mir von seinem Charakter her am besten gefällt, ist England. Dort gibt es keine religiösen Fanatiker wie in den USA (ein paar gibts sicher überall, nur sind es nirgends so viele wie in den USA), dort ist man tolerant im gegensatz zu Deutschland und vom politischen Charakter her scheint mir England auch ganz okay zu sein.
- - Jedenfalls nicht so scheiße wie die USA!
- 
- du kapiert es anscheinend nicht, oder bist wirklich so voreingenommen!!! wie kannst du schreiben : usa ist scheiße, nur weil dir die politik von bush nicht gefällt.  ich find auch das bush nen arsch ist, daß hat aber nix mit dem land zu tun.  wenn mans genau nimmt hast du dir ziemlich deutlich selbst widersprochen:
- a) bush ist ein arschloch!
- b) die mehrheit der amis hat ihn nicht gewählt!
- geht dir da nen licht auf?  irgendwie (nach deinen vereinfachten darstellungen) finden die mehrheit der amis genau wie du, der er ein arsch ist, aber trotzdem ist das land an sich scheiße.  das du die politik scheiße findest ist ne andere sache, darüber kann man streiten.  unter clinton fandest du die politik sicherlich schonmal nicht so scheiße, wie unter bush (wer hier tat das schon?).  wäre gore präsi geworden hättest du noch mehr grund zum frohlocken gehabt (sehr umweltpolitisch und liberal positioniert).  die mehrheit der amis hat das offenbar auch so gesehen, nur spielte da das wahlssystem nicht mit.  über das wahlssystem gibt natürlich wieder viel zu sagen, hat seine vor- und nachteile...diesmal kamen nunmal die nachteile total zum tragen und die vorteile wurden überdeckt.
- über nationalstolz: ist nicht nur im amiland so, sondern auch in fast allen anderen westlichen ländern außer deutschland.  frag doch mal die franzosen...stolz wie oskar auf napoleon und ihre grande nation.  
- benehmen sich so, als ob sie das gelbe vom ei wären: erstens übertreibst du,  nur weil die kyoto jetzt nicht ratifizieren wollen ist nicht plötzlich das ganze land überheblich...viele andere länder ratifizieren das auch nicht.  und wie gesagt...wäre gore anner macht, wäre das papier schon fünfmal umgesetzt.  ganz nebenbei: die usa können sich nunmal auf der weltbühne der politik ein wenig so aufführen, als wären sie das gelbe vom ei, da sie militärisch, wirtschaftlich, technologisch, kulturell den rest der welt ganz klar am stärksten beeinflussen  bzw. führend sind.  muß dir nicht gefallen, is aber so.
- karlog _

Etwa 80% der Amis sind für die Todesstrafe! Ich auch! Like Too!!!


----------



## Stormcatcher (9. April 2001)

*AW: OH GOTT! hät ich geahnt was da alles kommt hät ichs gelassen*

_- - uups, da hab ich bei dem ganzen geschreibe, doch glatt übersehen, daß der landstreicher, noch niemals verurtteilt wurde!!! was regst du dich denn so auf? 
- Ich hab mich doch nicht aufgeregt, hab nur Wort für Wort eine Kurzmeldung aus einem Magazin abgetippt und einen sarkastischen Komentar abgegeben. 
- 
- hätte ich aber geahnt das mich nun einige für Nazis halten und andere sich auf den Schlips getretten fühlen, hätte ichs wirklich besser gelassen. 
- Nur soviel zum Thema USA, mir ist dieses Land von den Gesetzen wie ichs kenne nicht sympathisch. Kinder kommen ohne Probleme an Papis Waffen usw. Kein Wunder das es eine der grössten Kriminalitätsraten auf diesem Planeten hat...  _

Was sind Nazis?


----------



## Illuminati (9. April 2001)

_- Kommunisten und Nazis sind für mich gleich schlecht! Linke Gewalt ist so schlecht wie rechte Gewalt! _

Wer spricht den hier von Gewalt? Deine Provokationen werden lächerlich, wird Zeit, dass du Argumente bringst.


----------



## Illuminati (9. April 2001)

*AW: OH GOTT! hät ich geahnt was da alles kommt hät ichs gelassen*

_Was sind Nazis? _

Hach Jungchen, du bist ja schön lustig. Wart besser darauf deine 'politische' Meinung wieder zu geben, wenn du erwachsen bist oder was von verstehst. Ich hab nun echt keinen Bock dir was von Nationalsozialisten zu erklären...
Ich finds jedoch lustig, wie einer, mit 'rechter' Gesinnung, ein semitisches Gesetz haben will.


----------



## kar (9. April 2001)

[- 
- *lol*George Bush war 1997 garnicht an der Macht! *lol* [/i]

stormcatcher, du bist einfach nur selten dämlich.  das problem mit leuten wie dir ist weniger ihre gesinnung, sondern vielmehr ihre schwache bildung.  natürlich war bush damals nicht an der macht! glaubst du irgendwer hat das hier behauptet?  dann lies lieber nochmal und informier dich mal darüber was es mit kyoto auf sich hat anstatt hier mit deiner pseudobildung den macker raushängen zu lassen.  das soll aber auch meine letzte antwort auf deine lächerlichen posts sein. wenn du irgendwann nochmal was sinnvolles (ich muß dem nicht zustimmen, nur sinnvoll sollte es sein!) auf'n monitor bringt, könnte sich das ändern.
karlog


----------



## kar (9. April 2001)

- Das Land, das mir von seinem Charakter her am besten gefällt, ist England. Dort gibt es keine religiösen Fanatiker wie in den USA (ein paar gibts sicher überall, nur sind es nirgends so viele wie in den USA), dort ist man tolerant im gegensatz zu Deutschland und vom politischen Charakter her scheint mir England auch ganz okay zu sein.

harhuettne:  wenn du glaubst england hätte keine rassistisch begründeten probleme, dann weiß ich nicht wo du deine infos herhast.  solltest dich vielleicht mal über die diskrepanzen der einkommensverhältnisse und wohnungssituationen aufklären. die haben da teilweise locker amerikanische verhältnisse. brauchst dir nur london mit seinen vorwiegend etlichen armen ausländervierteln anschauen.  Von toleranz kann dort genausowenig die rede sein wie hier oder in amerika.  zugegeben man hört nix von ausländern die dort zutode gehetzt werden, aber denke nicht, daß dort genauso kranke diskriminierung herrscht wie hier.   politischer charakter?  hm...mal so ganz nebenbei...england ist neben usa das land, das sich noch am weitesten aus dem fenster lehnt und sich aufführt, als wären sie die oschis der welt (siehe bse-krise, viele militärische interventionen, bei denen nur amis und engländer beteiligten wären, euro-debatte,  allgemein, der stolze "inselcharakter" der engländer, sich von den ganzen festlandeuropäern zu unterscheiden und abzugrenzen, falascher "nationalstolz" der engländer, auch deutlich bei hooliganproblemen...blablabla) usw, usw....also england als positives politisches beispiel rauszunehmen halt ich für sowas von verkehrt, besonders wenn man es zum kontrast mit usa bringen will.  england ist sicherlich eines der länder,  die am meißten soziale und militärische parallelen mit den usa aufweisen.  wenn du ein positives politisches beispiel bringen willst, wie wär es mit den niederlanden oder allen skandinavischen staaten.
kurze frage: warst du schonmal in usa oder england für längere zeit?  oder hast dich wenigstens damit beschäftigt? z.b. in der schule im englischkurs, oder so?  hört sich eben alles so an, als ob deine meinungen vorwiegend aus fernsehen oder magazinen (spiegel, stern, etc.) hast, was schon besser ist, als manche hier (siehe stormcatcher) aufbringen, aber damit eine meinung zu bringen wie (das land ist scheiße und das land gefällt mir) ist absurd.  leb in den ländern oder zieh dir nen paar bücher (sowohl sachbücher als aus zeitgenössiche literatur, da sich dort häufigst die klarsten wahrheiten verstecken) und dann kannst du vielleicht so ne aussage machen.   mich stört nicht, daß du england lieber hast als usa oder generell usa dir nicht so zusagt, aber deine pauschalen (und unbegründeten) aussagen lassen auf nicht sehr viel weitblick schließen.
karlog


----------



## kar (9. April 2001)

goddamnit!

sollte natürlich " keine genauso kranke diskriminierung " sein. 
karlog


----------



## Dravot (9. April 2001)

Hallo karlog,
ich habe mir die Diskussion aufmerksam durchgelesen und möchte mich jetzt auch einmal zu Wort melden.

Die Gesetze der USA:
Du hast natürlich Recht, dass die vielen Gesetze noch von den Gründervätern stammen. Wenn man eine Frau aus Boshaftigkeit anzeigt die sei ohne Laternenträger gefahren, würde die Polizei und Stadtanwaltschaft nur müde darüber lachen. Eine Strafverfolgung würde nicht stattfinden, weil die Chancen auf ein rechtskräftiges Urteil praktisch bei Null sind und dabei unnötig Steuergelder verschwendet werden. Doch wenn man genau weiß, dass die Gesetze von gestern warum ändert man sie nicht oder schafft sie ganz ab? Ja, eine Gesetzesänderung kostet Zeit und Geld, aber braucht man wirklich so lang?

Es stimmt weiterhin, dass die südlichen Bundesstaaten, und auch einige zentrale, weniger liberal sind als der Rest. Je weiter es zum Pazifik (Kalifornien, Washington...), Atlantik (Massachusetts, New York, D.C....) oder Kanada geht, desto aufgeschlossener ist die öffentliche Meinung. Zu Deinem Beispiel Minnesota kann ich nichts sagen, weil das gebe ich ehrlich, das genaue Rechtssystem der Amerikaner mich weniger interessiert. Ich bin Bürger der EU und der BRD und finde diese Gesetzgebung schon verwirrend genug. Sei es nun das Straf- oder das Wirtschaftsrecht.

Doch gerade diese Unterschiede der einzelnen Bundesstaaten ist ein großes Problem. Die Staaten wollen ihre Souveränität nicht aufgeben. In einigen Ländern wird ein bestimmtes Vergehen als Kavaliersdelikt eingestuft, in einen anderen ist es ein Schwerverbrechen. Auch die Sache mit der Todesstrafe. Ich will sie weder befürworten, noch kritisieren. Doch wieder sind die regionalen Unterschiede zu gravierend. Positiv möchte ich anmerken, dass der Trend eher zur Abschaffung des Elektrischen Stuhl, der Gaskammer oder der Giftspritze führt. Aber wiederum sind es die Südstaaten die wahrscheinlich ewig an der veralteten Strafmethode festhalten wollen, siehe z.B. Texas wo die Mehrheit für die Todesstrafe sind. Was der olle Windfänger von sich gibt, dass 80% der US-Amerikaner dafür ist, belächle ich. Ich vermute sogar, dass der Grossteil der Bevölkerung eher zur Abschaffung neigt. Zur Verteidigung der Staaten möchte ich anmerken, dass auch andere Länder die Todesstrafe besitzen. Doch fragt man einen Deutschen was einen zum amerikanischen Rechtssystem einfällt, sagen die Einen: die Todesstrafe und die Anderen: Millionen-Dollar-Schadensersatzklagen. Zu den Klagen komme ich später.

Ich persönlich finde das System mit den 12 Geschworenen als zweifelhaft. Jeder amerikanische eingetragener Wähler ist verpflichtet als Geschworener seinen Land zu dienen, wenn es von ihm verlangt wird. So oder ähnlich stehts im Gesetz. Zu jedem Prozess werden dann duzende von möglichen Personen eingeladen, die von der Staatsanwaltschaft oder Verteidigung mit oder ohne Angaben von Gründen abgelehnt werden kann. Beide Anwaltsparteien wollen natürlich eher in ihr Konzept passt: Verurteilung oder Freispruch. Die Leute haben fast alle keine Ahnung von den Gesetzen. Dazu sind die Richter da. Sie werden kurz belehrt und dann mit den Fakten der beiden Anwaltsparteien zugebombt. Dann besprechen sie alles was sie gehört haben und entscheiden über ein Urteil. Man soll zwar unparteiisch sein, aber keine Person ist absolut neutral. Ich finde, dass sie diese Entscheidung eher Profis überlassen sollen. Diese Profi-Geschworenen, welche natürlich juristisches Fachwissen und Erfahrung besitzen, könnten bessere Entscheidungen treffen. Aber es steht mir als kleine Person ein scheinbar funktionierendes System zu kritisieren.
...


----------



## Dravot (9. April 2001)

...
Geld spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle. Ein besser verdienender Amerikaner kann sich sehr gute Anwälte leisten. Ein Straffälliger aus den niedrigen Einkommensverhältnissen kann sich nur einen sehr billigen oder er muss auf einen Pflichtverteidiger zurückgreifen. Diese sind aufgrund der hohen Kriminalitätsrate oft überbelastet und können sich nicht so auf einzelne wichtige Fälle konzentrieren, trifft natürlich nur auf die Ballungszentren zu. Ihn den ländlichen Gegenden ist es meist sehr friedlich. Die Verteidigung unterscheidet sich dadurch extrem. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit für unschuldig gesprochen zu werden, steigt mit der Höhe des Einkommens der Anwälte. Dadurch gibt es nur eine theoretische Gleichheit vor dem Prozess.

Nehmen wir das Beispiel O.J. Simpson. Ja ich weiß wieder ein medienwirksamer Fall. Ich möchte nicht über den Mann urteilen, doch der Fall ist sonderbar. Der Footballstar wurde wegen zweifachen Mordes angeklagt. In den strafrechtlichen Prozess wurde O.J. für unschuldig erklärt. Im Zivilprozess hingegen kam es zum Schuldspruch in erster Instanz. Er muss zwar nicht ins Gefängnis, soll aber mehrere Millionen Dollar Schmerzensgeld für die Hinterbliebenen bezahlen. Ja, ich weiß was Du jetzt sagen wirst: Es gibt noch höhere Gerichte, die das Urteil außer Kraft setzen können. Doch sonderbar ist es trotzdem. Wenn ich mich im Fall Simpson geirrt habe oder Du Neuigkeiten hast, sage es mir!

Du erwähnst auch noch die Schadensersatzklagen. Alles was Du gesagt hast ist richtig, aber ob das amerikanische System wirklich besser ist? Das bringt mich wieder zum Geschworenengericht. Die von Dir erwähnte 1. Instanz wird wieder von den berühmten 12 entschieden. Die Kläger drücken auf die Emotionstaste und schon kommt es zu solch hohen Summen. In den Revisionsverfahren sitzen dann nur noch Richter und schon kommt es zu vernünftigen Urteilen und Schadenssummen.

Bevor das Gericht einen Geschworenenprozess zulässt, wird es geprüft ob es überhaupt einen Klagegrund gibt der auch Bestand hat. Wenn ich mir die Klagegründe anschaue, siehe McDonalds oder die Oma die ihren Hund in die Mikrowelle steckte um ihn zu trocken und dann klagte, weil in der Gebrauchsanleitung nicht stand: Keine Tiere reinstecken!, würde ich als Richter die Leute aus dem Gerichtssaal werfen und keine Verhandlung zulassen. Aber Klagen gehört in den USA zum Volkssport. Viele Firmen legen sich extra ein paar Millionen zur Seite für unsinnige Klagen.

Zum 3-strikes-law in Kalifornien. Nun ja, wenn es das ist was ich denke, sage ich wiederum: sonderbar. Für Schwerverbrecher natürlich gut geeignet, doch für Kleinkriminelle? Eine Stange Zigaretten geklaut, erwischt, 1. Verbrechen. Autoscheibe zerdeppert, erwischt, 2. Verbrechen. Einen Mann einen gelangt, schwere Körperverletzung, 3. Verbrechen und damit Wiederholungstäter und lebenslänglich. Ich sag nur sonderbar.

Zum Thema Sklaverei und Indianerausrottung möchte ich nicht näher eingehen. Jede Nation hat einen Schandfleck in der Geschichte. Außerdem sind Amerikaner nur ausgewanderte Briten, Holländer, Deutsche ...  (also Europäer) vermischt mit Asiaten und Afrikanern. Das es zu Streitigkeiten kommt ist doch klar. Der Mensch streitet mit jeden der anders ist als er selbst.
...


----------



## Dravot (9. April 2001)

Zu den Briten und Franzosen:
Im Gegensatz zu den USA haben die europäischen Völker eine sehr lange Geschichte. Sie existieren nicht erst seit 1776.

Die Franzosen und Briten waren noch bis zum 2. Weltkrieg riesige Kolonialmächte. Sie hatten große Territorien in der gesamten Welt. Nach 1945 bekamen viele Länder ihre Unabhängigkeit. Doch das Weltmachtdenken ist immer noch vorhanden.

Das Inseldenken der Engländer ist ebenfalls geschichtlich begründet. Über Jahrhunderte hinweg war die Insel durch Feinde nicht einnehmbar. Man kann die Gedanken der Menschen nicht einfach so ändern. Was die Ähnlichkeit der Briten mit den USA angeht: siehe oben. Die meisten US-Amerikaner sind ausgewanderte Angelsachsen. Außerdem sind die beiden Mächte eben die stärksten Bündnispartner in der NATO.

Ich könnte noch mehr schreiben, habe aber keine Lust mehr. Danke für Lesen. Ich jedoch für Stellungsnahmen und Kritiken zu jeder Zeit bereit.

Die königliche Null


----------



## kar (9. April 2001)

- wie lange das dauert und welche konsequenzen es hätte diese gesetze zu ändern, weiß ich nicht genau, doch umsonst wird das nicht vonstatten gehen. Wie gesagt sind es meißtens relikte, dieeh keinen mehr interessieren und deswegen belanglos sind.  Bedenken solltest du aber, daß wenn diese schwachsinnsgesetze geändert werden, sie nicht eines nach den anderen geändert werden würden (man bedenke, daß für jedes neu geänderte grützengesetz korrektweise neue auflagen erscheinen müssen!), sondern in einer umfassenden reform stattfinden würden, um das ganze effektiver durchzuziehen.  Und warum sollte sich jemand daransetzen, zeit und geld (besonders die folgekosten) investieren, für gesetze, die eh keinen jucken? Nur damit irgendwelchen deutschen, die die materie nicht ganz hinterfragen keine platitüden mehr von sich geben können?  Wie gesagt, auch bei uns gibts noch viele relikte aus der wilhelmzeit, die auch keinen mehr jucken und im ganzen paragraphendschungel einfach untergehen. Also, warum was ändern, was eh belanglos ist?
-  Nun, das bundesstaatenproblem kann man so und so auffassen.  Es ist ja klar, daß man die staaten nicht wie hier die bundesländer auffassen darf.  Sie sind in allen belangen viel eigenständiger, deswegen beißt sich der hund eigentlich immer in den schwanz, wenn man dies als problem ansieht.  Man sieht es hier ja auch nicht als problem, daß die belgier und schweizer andere gesetze haben als wir, doch darüber wundert sich niemand.  die staaten liegen eben zwischen deutschem bundeslandstatus und nationenstatus.  wenn man das realisiert ist das ganze kein problem.  Die usa sind in dem sinne einfach viel näher an der ursprünglichen bedeutung des wortes republik dran als die bundesrepublik.  Das ist alles.  
- Auf die tatsache, daß deutschen zum amirrechtssystem nur todesstrafe und millionstrafen nennen, bin ich ja schon genug eingegangen.  Das liegt an der ignoranz und den medien.  Man kennt doch das amirechtssystem nur aus hollywoodfilmen und skandalurteilen.  Aber mal ehrlich! Fragt man deutsche nach niederländischen gesetzen bekommt man auch nur als antwort: frei hasch rauchen und fixerstuben...achja und homehen.  Mehr fällt den leuten doch dazu auch nicht ein (mir offen gesagt auch nicht, aber wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, lehne ich mich nicht so aus dem fenster und pauschalisiere!)
- nun, daß das o.j. simpson urteil ein sonderfall ist, brauch ich dir nicht zu sagen.  Da haben noch ganz andere überlegungen eine rolle gespielt (wenn auch nicht legal, so doch legitim).  Nun aber zu dem widerspruch, der doppelten urteilsfindung, der bei lichte betrachtet auch nicht so schlimm ist.  Es liegt einfach daran, daß im strafrechtsprozeß, der nur durch anklage des staates beginnen kann (und mit todesstrafen und freiheitsstrafen ändet) die jury 100% von der schuld des angeklagten überzeugt sein muß!!!  Da darf (oder besser gesagt, sollte...theorie und praxis, jaja) auch nicht der geringste zweifel bestehen, da die konsequenzen eines schuldspruchs weitreichender sind.  Das das nicht immer so abläuft ist ne andere sache.  Bei dem hier folgenden zivilprozeß (der von den angehörigen des opfers angestrebt wurde), müssen die geschworenen nicht 100% sicher sein, sondern sozusagen nur 51%, sprich, sie dürfen sagen: ja, es bestehen unstimmigkeiten, aber die sind nicht so gravierend, daß es einen freispruch rechtfertigen würde.  Dafür resultiert eine verurteilung auch nur in geldstrafen.  Naja, so sieht das eben aus.  In realität ist es natürlich noch alles komplexer, als ich denke du verstehst die idee hinter der sache.  Und zur sache prominte-mehr-geld-freispruch, sei hier nur mal auf mike tyson hingewiesen, der momentan wegen jeder kleinigkeit hinter gittern muß.  Auch sollte man unsern lieben herrn schneider nicht vergessen, der 7milliarden veruntreut hat und schon wieder draußen ist (oder haftermäßigung, weiß jetzt nicht so genau) und andere kleine steuerbetrüger für jahre hinter gittern müssen.  Auch hier ging


----------



## kar (9. April 2001)

Auch hier ging es in wirklichkeit um ganz andere sachen.  Sicherlich stimme ich dir zu, daß mehr geld in amerika eklant mehr in freispruch resultiert, nur gibt es hier eben auch die andere seite, die man nicht außer acht lassen darf.  Und wie gesagt, daß o.j. urteil finde ich (ohne die genaueren fakten zu kennen) nicht soo skandalös.  Btw- ich glaub trotzdem, daß er?s war...nur auf glaube darf (besser: sollte- siehe texas ---grrr---) kein todesurteil basieren.  Kennst ja den spruch: lieber 10 schuldige laufen lassen, als einen unschuldigen zum tode zu verurteilen.
- mit den schadensersatzklagen hast du insofern recht, als daß ich als richter diese fälle auch sofort abweisen würde.  Das punitive damage prinzip finde ich aber absolut in ordnung...wenn ich mir hier manche schadensersatzergebnisse ansehe kann ich nur drüber lachen: fürn abben finger 6000DM, nerv der linken gesichtshälfte durchtrennt -> gesicht für immer entstellt: 40000DM, etc.,etc. wenn du denkst, daß ist ne faire behandlung, kratz ich mich am kopf.  Die höchste in deutschland summe lag glaub ich bei 600000 für einen der bei ner routineoperation ab brust querschnittsgelähmt wurde!!! Alleine die pflegekosten betragen schon 30000-50000DM pro jahr (weiß ich ausm zivildienst).  Dazu kommt noch die minderung der lebensqualität,etc. stell dir mal vor dir wär das passiert...da geht es einem dann weniger darum, für sich geld rauszuschlagen, sondern man will das die sau, die das verzapft hat richtig bluten muß!!!  Oder nimm die kontagan-fälle...die pharmafirma kratzen die paar milliönchen doch nicht wirklich...da müssen m.M.n. milliardenstrafen her.  Mein gott, die haben das leben von tausenden von familien verpfuscht und dann sowas!
? ?3-strikes-law?. Ja mein ich. Und ja, is scheiße.
- skalverei etc.  sag ich ja.
- Die geschichtlichen hintergründe des hegemonialdenkens der kolonialmächte sind mir durchaus bewußt.  Deswegen sag ich ja, daß man nicht so auf den amis rumhacken soll (die ja rein geschichtlichen betrachtet überhaupt kein hegemonialdenken habe), sondern eben auch die europäischen kolonialmächte sehen sollte und nicht alles pauschalisieren und vereinfachen darf!  Auch die bündnisverstrickungen der engländer und amis hab ich erwähnt (bündnistreue).  Deswegen find ich es eben absurd, daß jemand, der anscheinend nicht so den einblick hat sagt: usa ist scheiße, aber engländer gefallen mir am besten, obwohl england m.M.n. machtpolitisch und militärisch den amis noch am nähsten steht.  Insofern hast du in der hinsicht nix neues geschrieben.
Ich freu mich jedenfalls, daß jemand mal vernünftig argumentiert und diskutiert.  Ich hab auch nicht die weisheit mit löffeln gefressen und gerne dürfen welche sagen das usa scheiße ist (ich sag ja auch nicht: nein, nein, du darfst sie nicht scheiße finden).  Ich sag nur das die gründe, warum man die usa scheiße findet auf ignoranz und vorurteilen bestehen und diese gründe bzw. pseudoargumente scheiße sind! Wäre nett, wenn du die antwortest.
karlog


----------



## harhuettne (10. April 2001)

@Gerry: Du hast recht. Der gute Stormcatcher scheint wirklich ein ziemlicher Trottel zu sein. Der Arme. 
@karlog: Ich war zwar noch nie in den USA, aber ich kann ja wohl eine Meinung zu den USA haben ohne einmal dagewesen zu sein, oder?
Die Fakten die du bringst mögen ja alle stimmen, jedoch habe ich ganz einfach einen Gesamteindruck von den USA der mir nicht gefällt. Kein Land ist perfekt, aber England ist mir halt jetzt einfach so eingefallen. Ich mag Deutschland aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht und ich mag auch die USA in einigen Punkten nicht. Aber die skandinavischen Länder oder die Niederlande spielen einfach weltpolitisch keine große Rolle, und deswegen wollte ich sie auch nicht in diese Diskussion mit einbringen. Man hört eben immer wieder von irgendwelchen religiösen Fanatikern oder Puritanern, und zu behaupten, die wären (in gewissen Staaten der USA) eine Minderheit, halte ich für absolut falsch. Soweit ich richtig informiert bin (korrigiere wenn ich mich irre) darf doch beispielsweise im amerikanischen Fernsehen nicht shit, damn oder fuck und dergleichen gesagt werden. Es ist keine Seltenheit, daß Radiosender zu verhältnismäßig hohen Strafen verurteilt werden wenn sie zum Beispiel eine unzensierte Version eines Liedes von Eminem, Tupac oder dergleichen spielen. Und sowas halte ich für intolerant, verklemmt und dumm. Da kannst du jetzt behaupten, daß ich das nur aus irgendeinem Boulevardmagazin habe (was übrigens nicht stimmt), aber es ändert nichts daran, daß es wahr ist.
Und Frankreich (oder sonst irgendein Land) hat bei weitem nicht so einen übersteigerten Nationalstolz wie die USa. Zum Beispiel schreien die beim Militär in der Grundausbildung alle "I´m proud to fight for the best nation in the world!" (oder so ähnlich, jedenfalls ist das die Aussage). Wenn man sowas in Deutschland machen würde, würde man es als rassistisch auslegen. Und das zu recht. 
Du kannst sagen was du willst: für mich sind die USA in vielerlei Hinsicht eine kranke Nation. Das fängt beim Waffengesetz an, geht über die puritanische und sexuell verklemmte Einstellung bis hin zur Todesstrafe und zum absoluten gnadenlosen Kapitalismus. Das wären die wohl unangenehmsten Eigenschaften der USA, meiner Meinung nach.


greetings
harhuettne


----------



## 6Division (10. April 2001)

Na ja irgentwie ist das amerikanische Rechtssystem komisch und wie schon mehrmals erwänt ist das keine Einzelfall aber irgentwie ist das deutsche in manchen hinsichten noch schlechter (hier beget einer einen Mord und bekommt Lebenslänglich (12 Jahre) Kommt raus begeht noch nen Mord und bekommt um die20 Jahre.Auch wenn´s hart klingt hier sollte mal drüber nachgedacht werden die Todesstrafe wieder einzuführen (zumindest für Mörder). Na ja wie heist´s doch so schön NOBODY IS PERFECT.


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

naja, da du offensichtlich nicht fähig bist, zuzuhören, versuch ich's nun noch einmal!  ES IST BLÖDSINN EIN GANZES LAND ZU VERURTEILEN, NUR WEIL GEWISSE TEILASPEKTE, DIE DARÜBERHINAUS NUR AUF EINEN TEIL DES LANDES ZUTREFFEN, DIR NICHT GEFALLEN!!! ist das denn so schwer zu begreifen?  dein negativer gesamteindruck der usa beruht schlicht und einfach auf vorurteilen und inhaltslosen argument.  ich sag ja du kannst deine meinung haben, nur deine meinung beruht SCHLICHT UND EINFACH AUF FEHLINFORMATIONEN oder VEREINFACHUNG DER TATSACHEN.  das du das nicht rallen willst ist bedauerlich.  wenn du auch nicht sehen willst, wohin so eine einstellung führen könnte, tut es mir noch mehr leid.  ich gehe jede wette ein, daß wenn du einfach mal einen monat in usa in ner wg mit gleichaltrigen lebst, du danach sagen wirst...ey, man, die sind ja ganz normal...praktisch so wie wir auch!!! die todesstrafe gib's nicht in GANZ amerika, so freie waffengesetze, wie sie dir vorschweben gibs auch nicht in GANZ amerika, etc.etc.. du sagst es ja selbst: in gewissen staaten!, doch willst die konsequenzen aus diesen einfachen worten nciht wahrhaben.  aus diesen primitiven verallgemeinerungen, dann so kluge sätze abzuleiten, wie :"fuck the usa" ist lächerlich und zeugt von einem engen weltbild.  die staaten, in denen es die todesstrafe gibt sind auch in den usa in der minderheit!  du kennst eben nix anderes oder willst es nicht anders sehen!!! das ist das problem.  das mit dem waffengesetz ist auch blödsinn, jedenfalls, solange du dies explizit den usa vorhältst! es gibt viele westliche staaten, die auch laxe waffengesetze haben.  natürlich sind die waffengesetze so scheiße in amerika, aber diese waffengesetze gibt es schon seit begründung der usa und erst in den letzten 20 jahren ist die situation so eskaliert.  ich will jetzt nicht sagen, daß die medien schuld sind, denn das wäre unbeweißbar und sinnlos.  deswegen müssen auch strengere waffengesetze her in amerika! klar dafür! allerdings sind diese nicht der hauptgrund des übels und der schlachtereien, die man in letzter zeit so betrachtet, sondern vielmehr spielen hier soziale aspekte (verfall der familie, no-future-kids, etc.,etc.) eine rolle, die jedoch politisch in einer demokratie nicht zu kontrollieren sind.  deswegen wäre es völlig richtig bei den waffengesetzen anzusetzen, da diese vergleichbar einfach zu kontrollieren sind.  
das mit den schimpfwörtern etc. ist vollkommen richtig, hab ich auch nie für gutbefunden (übrigens hab ich auch nie von boulevardmagazinen gesprochen, sondern von spiegel, stern, etc.), nur bist du - oder besser gesagt wir deutschen - der einzige der sich darüber aufregt.  den amis ist das scheißegal!  verdammt, ich hab nie im leben in der alltäglichen umgangssprache mehr schimpfwörter gehört als in amerika!  wenn du schonmal einen amerikanischen kinofilm im original gehört hast, weißt du was ich meine...da wird nicht übertrieben (außer in pulp fiction vielleicht ).  ehrlich, wenn du einen ami auf diesen ach so schlimmen umstand der amerikanischen fernsehkultur hinweißt, wird er dir antworten: so fucking what?  nur weil eminen da nicht seinen senf abgeben darf und ein peep drübergeblendet wird, weiß trotzdem jeder, weiß gemeint ist. nebenbe werden deise lieder z.b. auch auf mtv europe in der zensierten version vor 24 uhr (oder 22uhr weiß nicht so genau) ausgestrahlt, weil es auch in deren sendebereich staaten gibt (glaube griechenland, spanien und so), die das nicht haben wollen.  du machst einfach aus ner mücke nen elefanten.
sexuell verklemmt ist auch so ne sache...siehe spring break, etc.,etc.  für die jugendlichen amis steht nicht erst seit clinton ein blowjob noch zwischen küssen und petting.  es ist wirklich einfacher in amerika eine geblasen zu bekommen, als mit ner frau wirklich zusammen zu sein (wenn ich das mal so explizit ausdrpcken darf). bezüglich der verklemmtheit der jugendlichen steht deutschland weit hinter den usa.  das die usa ein land der d


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

ja, das land usa könnte man so vereinfacht, als land des kapitalismus darstellen, aber es ist auch das land mit den aktivsten umweltkämpfern, sozialphilosophen, wissenschaftlern (auch grundlagenforschung---also nix groß kapitalismus) und kulturkritikern. das du die wahrscheinlich nicht kennst ist dein bier.  is aber auch wurscht, du willst eh alles nur schwarz-weiß sehen und hast deine meinung schon im voraus gebildet ohne überhaupt ne ahnung zu haben worüber du redest.  siehe "england ist mir einfach so eingefallen" . wunderbar...a la, beckenbauer: "was kümmert mich mein gewäasch von gestern". wenn du natürlich deine meinungen auf so welchen spontanen geistesblitzen aufbaust, ist es nicht verwunderlich, daß du ne unglaublich starrsinnige und intolerante meinung hast.
karlog


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

sorry da hat was nicht gepasst:  so geht es richtig weiter:

das die usa ein land der doppelmoral ist, steht außer frage.  doch gerade wegen dieser DOPPELmoralb gibt es eben diesen unterschied zwischen dem was DU aus den medien kennst und dem wie es wirklich zugeht.  
über amerikanischen militärdrill will ich hier nicht weiter eingehen.  ersten ist das ganz einfach ne ausnahmesituation (grob gesagt, diese menschen werden ausgebildet für ihr land zu töten oder getötet zu werden...das ist nunmal das endresultat), zweitens gibt es hier beim drill vielleicht nicht sowelche sätze (auch zum minamalen teil bedingt dadurch das die deutsche armee längst nicht solchem gefahren ausgesetzt ist und nicht die extrem situationen erfahren), aber die rassistischen tendenzen innerhalb der bundeswehr sind ja keine neuigkeiten.  das du dies wieder auf den allgemeinen nationalstolz vereinfachst, paßt ohne zweifel zu deiner gesamtargumentation.  allein schon der blödsinn: kein land ist so übertrieben nationalstolz wie die usa...sowas deppiges!!!  du glaubst wahrscheinlich wirklich jeder ami hätte ne fahne im garten und steht bei der nationalhymne auf.  schau mal in die städte der usa und du wirst ein ganz anderes bild finden. die menschen dort könntest niemals von großstädtern hier unterscheiden...im gegenteil, die mehrzahl der unter 25jährigen hat die schnauze voll von amerika und schwärmt von europa! schau dir mal die wahlbeteiligungen an.
ja, das land usa könnte man so vereinfacht, als land des kapitalismus darstellen, aber es ist auch das land mit den aktivsten umweltkämpfern, sozialphilosophen, wissenschaftlern (auch grundlagenforschung---also nix groß kapitalismus) und kulturkritikern. das du die wahrscheinlich nicht kennst ist dein bier.  is aber auch wurscht, du willst eh alles nur schwarz-weiß sehen und hast deine meinung schon im voraus gebildet ohne überhaupt ne ahnung zu haben worüber du redest.  siehe "england ist mir einfach so eingefallen" . wunderbar...a la, beckenbauer: "was kümmert mich mein gewäasch von gestern". wenn du natürlich deine meinungen auf so welchen spontanen geistesblitzen aufbaust, ist es nicht verwunderlich, daß du ne unglaublich starrsinnige und intolerante meinung hast.
karlog


----------



## The_Reticent (10. April 2001)

@ Stormcatcher: 
LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
"Linker Intolleranter" Huaaaaaaaa!!! 

@ karlog: 
Nu aber ma halblang *g*
Ne, aber im Ernst. Auch deine Meinung ist nicht die einzig wahre und auch du kannst nicht alle Hintergründe genau kennen. Und nach dem, dann doch recht gemäßigtem Text von harhuettne, hättest du doch etwas mehr Contenance bewahren könne. Aber egal.

@ all: (ok. nicht an die Hyperidioten)
Hier ist niemand frei von Vorurteilen. Ob für (z.B. karlog) oder wieder (z.B. harhuettne). Man bekommt halt meistens nur die Spitze des Eisberges mit. Ob im juristischen, politischen, oder in anderen Bereichen. Manch einer informiert sich dann etwas genauer und stellt fest, daß es sich nich so verhält, wie zunächst angenommen. Es gibt aber auch Fälle in denen man gerade durch Hintergrundwissen erst so richtig staunt. Und es gibt Dinge, die einfach nur absurd sind. Ob mit, oder ohne fundierten Kenntnissen der Situation. 
Als Beispiel, im Bezug auf die USA, fällt mir Raoul ein. Ihr kennt den Fall. Ein 11 Jahre alter Junge sitzt 7 Wochen im Gefängnis, weil er seine 5 jährige Schwester "unsittlich" berührt haben soll. Selbst wenn dem so war, ist es aus Sicht vieler Leute einfach nur lächerlich, ihn wegen Inzests verurteilen zu wollen. Das mag man in den USA anders sehen, aber dann kann ich nur sagen: Die spinnen die Amis.
Diese Aussage stellt meine Meinung zu diesem einen Fall dar. Zu beachten ist, daß man logischer Weise die Bürger in einem System, mit diesem in Verbindung setzt und, solange man etwas nur oberflächlich behandelt, hier nicht unbedingt eine Trennung vornimmt. Ich meine also etwas anderes, als ich sage.
Wenn harhuettne jetzt sagt, er findet das und das und das scheiße, dann ist das ok. Auch wenn er sagt "Für mich haben diese Trottel doch echt einen an der Waffel", dann ist das ok. Denn anhand seines letzten Textes schließe ich, daß dies lediglich eine überspitzte Form seiner Meinung war. Ich mag mich irren aber ich denke, er meint damit lediglich das System und nicht die Menschen persönlich. 
Wenn man nun eine "seltsame" Nachricht nach der anderen hört, macht man sich so seine Gedanken über das Land und bildet sich seine Meinung. OK. Karlog hat eine andere, oder?
Ich zitiere:
harhuettne: Du kannst sagen was du willst: für mich sind die USA in vielerlei Hinsicht eine kranke Nation. Das fängt beim Waffengesetz an...
karlog: das mit dem waffengesetz ist auch blödsinn...
karlog etwas später: deswegen müssen auch strengere waffengesetze her in amerika! 
karlog noch später: deswegen wäre es völlig richtig bei den waffengesetzen anzusetzen...
Ahh. 

@ karlog: "wenn du natürlich deine meinungen auf so welchen spontanen geistesblitzen aufbaust, ist es nicht verwunderlich, daß du ne unglaublich starrsinnige und intolerante meinung hast."


----------



## Gerry (10. April 2001)

_- Na ja irgentwie ist das amerikanische Rechtssystem komisch und wie schon mehrmals erwänt ist das keine Einzelfall aber irgentwie ist das deutsche in manchen hinsichten noch schlechter (hier beget einer einen Mord und bekommt Lebenslänglich (12 Jahre) Kommt raus begeht noch nen Mord und bekommt um die20 Jahre.Auch wenn´s hart klingt hier sollte mal drüber nachgedacht werden die Todesstrafe wieder einzuführen (zumindest für Mörder). Na ja wie heist´s doch so schön NOBODY IS PERFECT. _

Mord -> lebenslänglich -> 15 Jahre (keine 12 Jahre !) und bei Feststellung "der Scherer der Schuld" gibt es nach den 15 Jahren eine anschließende Sicherungsverwahrung.
Wenn jemand nach den 15 Jahren frei kommt und dann noch einen Mord begeht, dann bekommt er keine 20 Jahre, sondern wieder lebenslänglich mit 15 Jahren, dann aber ganz sicher mit anschließender Sicherungsverwahrung, d.h. er wird nie wieder "Freiluft" riechen.


----------



## wildman (10. April 2001)

Einer der Gründe für eine Abschaffung der Todesstrafe in Deutschland war, dass man niemanden töten wollte, der zwar für schuldig befunden wurde, aber vielleicht doch nicht schuldig war/ist. Außerdem wollte man nicht wie der Mörder selbst handeln.

Wildman


----------



## Dravot (10. April 2001)

_harhuettne:
"...Zum Beispiel schreien die beim Militär in der Grundausbildung alle "I´m proud to fight for the best nation in the world!" (oder so ähnlich, jedenfalls ist das die Aussage). Wenn man so was in Deutschland machen würde, würde man es als rassistisch auslegen. Und das zu recht. ..."

karlog:
"...Über amerikanischen Militärdrill will ich hier nicht weiter eingehen. Ersten ist das ganz einfach ne Ausnahmesituation (grob gesagt, diese Menschen werden ausgebildet für ihr land zu töten oder getötet zu werden... das ist nun mal das Endresultat), zweitens gibt es hier beim Drill vielleicht nicht solche Sätze (auch zum minimalen Teil bedingt dadurch das die deutsche Armee längst nicht solchem gefahren ausgesetzt ist und nicht die extrem Situationen erfahren), aber die rassistischen Tendenzen innerhalb der Bundeswehr sind ja keine Neuigkeiten...."_

----------------------------

Jetzt redet ihr von Dingen von denen ihr keine Ahnung habt. Karlog Du hast selbst gesagt, dass Du Zivi warst. Ich war beim Bund und das nicht nur die üblichen 10 Monate, sondern habe den Grundwehrdienst auf 23 Monate freiwillig verlängert. Ich habe in der Zeit viele verschiedene Standorte in Gesamtdeutschland kennen gelernt und ich habe mich sehr viele Soldaten unterhalten. Zwar nicht mit allen 270.000, aber ein paar hundert kommen schon zusammen.

Harhuettne wenn ich diesen Spruch bei der Bw losgelassen hätte, wäre rein gar nichts passiert. Sie hätten mich nicht als Rassisten angesehen, sondern eher ausgelacht oder mich für einen Spinner erklärt.

Karlog in einen hast Du Recht. Der Aufgabenbereich der amerikanischen Streitkräfte ist ein anderer als der von der Bundeswehr. Wenn ich mir die letzten Konflikte anschaue (Kuwait-Krise + Golfkrieg, Somalia, Bosnien-Herzegowina und Kosovo) sind es die US-Militärs welche den Hauptanteil des Kriegsmaterials zu Verfügung stellten. Der Anteil nimmt aber von Krise zu Krise stetig ab. Im Golfkrieg haben die USA und GB die Luft- und Bodenkämpfe ausgetragen. Deutschland wurde aufgefordert auch Truppen in das Kuwait zu senden. Doch aufgrund der Vergangenheit der deutschen Armee und den Problemen im eigene Lande (Integration der NVA in die Bundeswehr) stellte die deutsche Regierung nur logistische Unterstützung und bot seine deutschen Fliegerhorste den Alliierten an.

Somalia war eher humanitäre Hilfeleistung. Du weißt ja Bürgerkrieg und Hungernot. Diesmal hat sich die Bw an der UN-Mission beteiligt. Bosnien war auch eher humanitäre Hilfe. Die UNO hat zwar die Parteien zum Waffenstillstand "gezwungen" und die NATO sorgt jetzt dafür, dass der Waffenruhe weiter anhält.

Kosovo hat die Lage verändert. Die NATO griff in den Konflikt ohne UN-Mandat ein. Die USA waren die Partei, welche die Bündnispartner unter Druck setzte um aktiv einzuschreiten. Doch zum ersten Mal waren die Deutschen an Kampfhandlungen beteiligt. Sie stellten Tornados und Truppen zu Verfügung. Ich hatte sogar einen Kameraden der nach Einstellung der Luftangriffe mir Kampfpanzern in das Kosovo einmarschierte. Er musste zwei Wochen lang in seinen Panzer schlafen. Auf andere deutsche Soldaten wurde beschossen. Vom heutigen Kontingent in Kosovo und Mazedonien stellen die USA gerade noch 13%. Könnten auch noch minimal mehr sein, aber das ist im Gegensatz zu den Britten, Franzosen, Italienern und Deutschen sogar sehr gering. Nach Aussagen von George W. Bush wollen die Staaten sogar ihre Truppen ganz aus den Balkan abziehen. Die europäischen NATO-Verbündeten wollen in Zukunft verstärkt ohne die USA auftreten. Auch die Bundesrepublik wird mehr in den Mittelpunkt gedrückt. Die Einsätze könnten Angehsicht der vielen Krisenherde in Europa, siehe Mazedonien, gefährlicher werden.
...


----------



## Dravot (10. April 2001)

...
In internationalen Vergleichen, Übungen und Manöver konnte die Bundeswehr locker mit den Amerikanern mithalten. Die Ausbildungsbedingungen müssen nicht so extrem sein. Man kann auch zu guten Soldaten kommen, ohne sie anzuschreien und zu beleidigen. Aber der körperliche Drill ist sich ähnlich. Nicht bei der gesamten Truppe, aber bei den Spezialeinheiten. Die Ausbildung zum Minentaucher oder Kampfschwimmer ist bestimmt genau so hart. Genug dazu.

Doch Deine Aussage zu den rassistischen Tendenzen der Bundeswehr finde ich persönlich als Beleidigung. Du hast von ein paar Verrückten gehört, welche sich daneben benommen haben und schließt daraus Rückschlüsse auf die gesamte Armee. Du siehst wie drei oder vier Mann ein Vergewaltigungsvideo drehen. Dieser Skandal war medienwirksam, doch die Folgen für die Soldaten wurden nicht mehr gesendet. Auch werden die Maßnahmen der Bw gegen den Radikalismus nicht erwähnt. Man hält politische Bildungen ab und vieles mehr. Auch die Auswahlverfahren wurden verfeinert. Ein Jugendlicher, der wegen einer rassistisch motivierten Straftat aufgefallen ist, hat keine Chance in die Armee zu gelangen.

Der Großteil der Vorfälle wurden von Wehrdienstleistenden verursacht. Diese wollen ihre 10 Monate so schnell wie möglich herumbekommen. Sie haben kein Interesse am Bund. Die Leute die sich länger verpflichten legen Wert auf den öffentlichen Ruf.

Ich habe mal einen Fall miterlebt. Bei einen Soldaten wurde NS-Material gefunden. Die Sache wurde nicht einfach unter den Teppich gekehrt. Der Mann wurde innerhalb einer Woche entlassen und hat sich auf enormen Ärger einzustellen. Dort wird man nämlich doppelt bestraft, ersten vor einen normalen Gericht und dann noch vom Militärgericht.

Vielleicht habe ich ja Deine Aussage falsch interpretiert. Doch es gibt keine rassistische Tendenz der Bundeswehr. Es sind wieder nur wenig, ein paar hundert, die den Ruf von 270.000 ruinieren.

---

Ich möchte noch auf ein anderes Thema kommen. Es geht um die Schadensersatzklagen. Du erwähntes abgetrennte Finger und Querschnittslähmungen. Bei diesen Klagen bin ich auf für eine Erhöhung der Schadenssummen. Man sollte den Betroffenen den Verdienstausfall oder die Umschulungskosten bezahlen, des weiteren die wirklichen Pflegekosten. Das beinhaltet auch den Ausbau des Hauses, Wohnung oder Autos. Solchen Menschen würde ich gern mehr Geld zusprechen. Doch unserer Gespräch bezog sich auf die unsinnigen Klagen.

Die königliche Null


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

@reticent:  nu, mach aber auch ma halblang.  Wenn du dir nen wolf schreibst (soviel hab ich threadmäßig noch nie geschrieben) und das gegenüber will einfach überhaupt nicht daraufeingehen, sondern sagt bei jedem thread: das was du sagst stimmt schon, aber mir ist da was neues eingefallen, nu antworte erstmal darauf!!!  Ich hab bestimmt nicht die contenance verloren, nur dachte ich, daß er es auf diese weise vielleicht mal begreift.  Immerhin waren diese 15 wörter (oder so) unter den ca. 4000 wörtern die einzigen, die geschrien waren, du siehst also, ich hab mich eigentlich recht gut unter kontrolle .  Nur mal so die kurze vereinfachte chronologie:
1. harhuettne sagt: fuck the usa.  Schlimmste sind die gesetze, die immer noch gelten, verklemmten schweiß 
amis, ich hasse sie, die haben nicht einen an der waffel.
2. ich:  diese ?schlimmen? gesetze sind total belanglos und werden nur von eben solchen rausgekramt, die 
denken, damit die absurditäten des amirechtssystems aufzudecken.  Die amis selber kennen die 
gesetze größtenteils garnicht...warum sollten die auch?  Die wurden ewig nicht mehr angewendet.  Darüberhinaus (was viel wichtiger ist), selbst wenn die gesetze angewendet würden, so handelt es sich um lokale gesetze, meißtens sogar nur von einzelnen bezirken vor 100 jahren von irgendwelchen behämmerten bürgermeistern erstellt und dann wieder vergessen.  Diese gesetze greifen, wenn überhaupt, also nur auf eine totale, absolute, minimale minderheit.  Daraus generelle aussagen wie die obigen abzuleiten ist dämlich.
3.  harhuettne:   bush is nen arschloch.  amis sind die letzten überpatrioten und nehmen sich alles raus.  Nicht so 
toll: ein präsi wurde gewählt, den die mehrheit nicht wollte.  Das land was mir vom charakter am besten gefällt ist england, von der toleranz.
4.  ich:   ja bush is nen arsch.  Aber, die mehrheit der amis hat ihn, wie er selbst festgestellt hat, nicht gewählt, 
ergo -> argument gegen: die amis sind die letzten überpatrioten (da er ja darauf seine 
aussagen gestellt hat).  Wahlssystem hat auch vorteile, erst zweimal in der geschichte der usa wurden präsis gewählt, die die popular-vote verloren haben.  Vorteile hatte ich keine lust aufzuzählen, jedoch sind die amis ja nun auch nicht blöd und haben einen grund an dem wahlssystem festzuhalten (vielleicht jetzt nicht mehr, aber das hat auch andere gründe: entscheidender staat, war staat des bruders, etc.).  england ist usa in vielen, vielen punkten ähnlich, besonders, was die ?rassenprobleme? angeht, gibt es praktisch kein land, daß mehr parallelen mit den amis aufweißt.
5.  harhuettne:   fakten mögen ja stimmen, hab einen gesamteindruck der mir nicht gefällt.  England ist mir 
einfach so eingefallen.  Man darf nicht fluchen im fernsehen. Kein land hat so ein 
übersteigertes nationalbewußtsein, wie die usa. Waffengesetz, todesstrafe, kapitalismus 
scheiße.
6. ich:	du kannst ja diesen gesamteindruck haben (und ich will ihn dir auch nicht nehmen hab. Hab ich auch 
schon in 4 gesagt).  Ich sag nur, daß dieser gesamteindruck auf ungenügender einsicht der 
dinge besteht.  Die sache mit dem fluchen kratzt auch wirklich nur dich, die verklemmtheit der amis ist nur obeflächlich, aufgrund dieser doppelmoral, die eben in wirklichkeit zeigt, wie es um das land steht.  Ja die doppelmoral ist scheiße!! aber genau wenn man diese doppelmoral erkannt hat, dann begreift man was los ist.  Was sich ja auch gezeigt hat.  Deine argument zeugen nicht von viel hintergrundwissen, wie es wirklich ?zugeht? in amerika, sondern zeigen einem eben das du nicht weißt wovon du redest.  Dieser satz: england ist mir gerade so eingefallen, hat mich vielleicht wirklich auf die palme gebracht.  Aber bitteschön inhaltsloser geht es ja nun wirklich nicht....vorallem kratzt es ihn überhaupt nicht, daß dieser punkt von ihm einfach so aufgeworfen wurde, sondern geht fluggs zum nächsten punkt über ohne vielleicht auch nur einmal! Inne zuhalten und wirklich zu bemerken, daß er


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

wirklich zu bemerken, daß er eigentlich garnicht weiß worüber er redet!  Das ist aber nicht das problem warum ich mich so aufrege!  Das es hier gerade über usa geht ist zufall.  Bei jedem anderen land, das ich näher kenne würde ich auch so reagieren.  Das ding ist, das selbst wenn (nur wenn) sein argument bedingungslos richtig wären, so bleibt doch die tatsache, das diese kritikpunkte nicht auf ganz amerika zutreffen, sondern nur auf die minderheit amerikas...dann aber sätze zu bringen wie in 1 ist hirnrissig!!!   Damit das besser verständlich wird, bringe ich jetzt einfach mal ein provakantes beispiel, bei dem jedem klar werden sollte wie absurd seine argumentation ist , das von der argumentationsstruktur vergleichbar wäre.  Wohlgemerkt nur davon, nicht vom inhalt! Also keinen voreiligen schlüsse. Also:  
harhuettne : die türken die bei uns hier rumlaufen sind alle scheiße und schlagen alles 
kaputt, deswegen sind alle türken scheiße. Fuck them!
		Ich:  vielleicht sind die türken bei dir wirklich scheiße (was ich nicht glaube), aber 
deswegen kannst du nicht sagen, daß alle scheiße sind.  Was ärgert dich denn so?
		harhuettne:  die pöbeln rum, sind gemein, klauen einem das taschengeld, etc. etc.
		ich:  mag ja sein, daß die türken die du so kennst wirklich so drauf sind, selbst dann handelt es 
sich vermutlich nur um türken in deiner altersgruppe, die dich so behandeln, bestimmt nicht um die älteren >40jährigen, die dir so begegnen.  Daher müßtest du also schon erkennen, daß deine so platte verallgemeinerung dämlich ist.  Selbst wenn auch die opa-türken dich mies behandeln, heißt das nicht, daß alle türken in deutschland so drauf sind.  Gerne kannst du die türken, die dich anpöblen scheiße finden, aber du solltest das nicht verallgemeinern.
		Harhuettne: stimmt vielleicht sogar, was du sagst.  Die älteren hier lassen mich wirklich in 
ruhe.  Aber was mich auch noch stört ist, daß ein türke jetzt einem guten freund von mir die freundin ausgespannt hat. Ich sag ja, daß alle tüken oder die türken als volk mir nicht gefallen.
		Ich:  ich gebs auf...nimm dir ne flasche wein...druck dir die seiten aus und lies sie dir mal in 
aller ruhe durch.  Wenn natürlich garnicht vernünftig argumentieren willst, dann sag bescheid, dann könnte ich mir das alles auch sparen.  Nur weil du dich gepflegter ausdrücken kannst als stormcatcher und auch nicht so ne hohlle meinung vertrittst, ähnelt ihr euch in einem punkt sehr:  ihr könnt nicht zuhören und habt ne festgefahrene meinung.
Noch mal zu reticent:  ich hab gesagt, daß meine meinung nicht die einzig wahre ist (in 4 oder so).  jedoch merke 
ich einfach, daß hier die gegenseite vertreten wird, von leuten, die einfach nicht wissen worüber zu reden.  Wenn du wirklich denkst, daß es ok ist, wenn man eine ?seltsame? meldung nach der anderen hört und sich und sich dann seine meinung bildet, daß das land und auch die amis (also nicht nur das system...er hat es ganz klar auf die amis verallgemeinert) scheiße sind und trottels sind, weiß ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter.  Natürlich ist nicht jeder frei von vorurteilen.  Das ich auch nicht alle hintergründe kenne ist klar, jedoch anscheinend deutlich mehr als viele andere hier, die darüberhinaus mit weniger hintergrundwissen lauter rumschreien. Darüberhinaus hab ich auch schon längere zeit dort aufgehalten. Ich geh davon aus, daß du auch von dir selbst behauptest, dir über deutschland (oder schweiz, österreich) ein ziemlich genaues bild machen zu können (ich kann es in diesem fall nunmal auch von den usa...finde es also nicht fair, wenn du mich bezüglich meiner ?vorurteile? auf eine stufe mit harhuettne stellst) und dich auch über eine verallgemeinerte meinung eines z.B. amis oder chilenen  wie: deutschland ist scheiße, oder aber auch deutschland ist geil, aufregen oder wundern würdest...weil die dinge gerade in solchen fällen nicht so einfach liegen und du doch gerne wissen würdest wie er zu diesem schluß kommt.  Den umgekehrten fall, näm


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

Den umgekehrten fall, nämlich diese meinungen von sich aus über ein land, das man nicht kennt zu verbreiten hältst du für ok.  Tut mir leid, aber das ist nicht ok, sondern wenn jeder so denkt, kann man nur sagen: in was für einem land leben wir eigentlich?  Wenn dies hier die umgreifende meinung ist, möchte ich nicht mehr in diesem land leben (um das jetzt mal mit uli hoeneß worten zu sagen ).  Vorurteile sind normal, deshalb nennt man sie aber vorurteile.  Wenn man nicht gewillt ist, zu erkennen, daß seine vorurteile größtenteils nicht stichhaltig begründet werden können, aber dann (um so schlimmer) die dümmsten verallgemeinerungen bringt, ist es traurig.  Hätten viele hier gesagt, das land ist mir unsympathisch oder ich würde nicht gerne da leben, ok...aber sätze wie god blast the usa, fuck the usa, alles trottels da, etc. sind nicht ok.  So welche verallgemeinerten haltungen sind die hauptgründe für alle zwistigkeiten in der geschichte.
auf die ganzen positiven seiten amerikas die er garnicht erst in betracht ziehen will, geh ich jetzt nicht mehr ein.  
Kurz nochmal zu dem waffengesetz ding.  War mir im nachhinein klar, daß das falsch verstanden werden kann.  Ich bin für strengere waffengesetze in den usa, aber nicht aus den gründen wie harhuettne.  Er sieht die waffengesetze als ursache des übels an, ich als symptom.  Die waffengesetze sind schon ewig so, doch erst seit geschichtlich kurzer zeit gibt es diese probleme damit, da die ursachen sich verändert haben (sozialstruktur der gesellschaft, etc.).  die symptome zu bekämpfen ist aber (wie bei jeder krankheit) einfacher als die ursachen zu bekämpfen und vor allem in einer demokratie viel schneller durchführbar!  In der schweiz hat auch praktisch jeder ne waffe, aber da passieren solche zwischenfälle nicht (oder nicht so häufig), ganz einfach weil die rahmenbedingungen noch anders sind.  Den waffengesetzen also die alleinige schuld zuzuweisen ist wieder eine vereinfachte sicht der dinge.  Und wie oben schon tausendmal gesagt...diese waffengesetze, die anscheinend allen hier vorschweben (jeder ami in den usa kann sich ohne probleme legal ne waffe besorgen) sind schlicht und ergreifen falsch!  Es gibt genügend staaten, wo die dinge ganz anders liegen (waffe nur nach 3 wöchiger überprüfung des käufers, etc., etc.). hier ist eine verallgemeinerung auch wieder fehl am platz.  Das ganze hauptproblem rührt anscheined auch daher, daß die politische struktur der usa nicht ganz verstanden wird und die wirklich viel größere eigenständigkeit der staaten, die teilweise schon nationenaspekte beinhaltet, nicht verstanden wird.  Am besten könnte man das vielleicht mit  ner idealisierten EU in 10 jahren vergleichen, in denen die nationen eigenständig sind, aber nach außen eine gemeinsame außenpolitik betreiben (falls das EU-militär kommt) und innerlich durch übergeordnete europäische gesetze gebunden sind, aber trotzdem noch ihr eigenes rechtssystem haben.  Stimmt natürlich auch nicht ganz.  wegen gewachsenen nationenbewußtsein in europa....deutsche werden sich für lange zeit noch als deutsche fühlen und franzosen als franzosen, jedoch nicht primär als europäer.  Amis fühlen sich übergeordnet als amis (obwohl hier die abgrenzungen auch stärker sind.  Siehe texaner, new yorker, etc.).  aber als grobes verständnis sollte das reichen.
Achja, falls sich jemand wundert, was das fürn nerd sein muß, der soviel zeit hat hier romane zu tippen, dem sei gesagt, daß ich kurz vor studienbeginn beschlossen habe eine gammelwoche einzulegen...sozusagen zum krafttanken...naja, da hat man eben viel zeit .

karlog


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

@ aga: 
- auch hier hast du recht, was die zunahme der deutschen auslandseinsätze angeht... is auch nix neues, das bush sich zurückziehen will.  aber,  dies ist erst seit kurzer zeit der fall und umstellungen in dem ausbildungssystem gehen eher schwerfällig vonstatten.  ob es eine bessere ausbildung ist, die soldaten anzuschreien (ich hoffe du denkst jetzt aber nicht an boot-camps!) oder nicht, kann ich nicht, sagen...das wird sich erst in einer kriegssituation zeigen, was die soldaten besser vorbereitet.  
- ich sagte: vielleicht nicht solche sätze fallen...das dies hin und wieder passiert habe ich weder ausgeschlossen noch bejaht.
- rechtsradikale tendenzen:  nun, ich spiele nicht auf die paar urteile der letzen 1 1/2 jahre an, um dann zu verallgemeinern, denn dann würde ich genau so argumentieren, wie ich es den anderen vorwerfe.  zum einen sind die musterungsauswahlverfahren nun anders...stimmt.  doch das ändert nix daran, daß die früher vor (4-5 jahren, falls ich recht informiert bin) nicht so waren.  desweiteren stütze ich mich auf eine verlautbarung der bundesverteidigungsministeriums, daß die anzahl der rechtsmotivierten vorfälle in der armee stark in den letzten 3 jahren zugenommen hat und man in der tat dies als problem sieht  (wurde auch um die zeit des vergewaltigungsvideos bekanntgegeben).  wenn du den genauen pressetext haben willst, müßte ich in den internetarchiven tief graben, würde sie aber bestimmt finden.   das argument, daß letztendlich die armee auch nur ein repräsentativer querschnitt durch die gesellschaft ist, lasse ich so nicht gelten, da durch die wahl zwischen bund und zivi die repäsentativität aufgehoben wird.  damit sage ich nicht, daß nur rechte zum bund gehen und linke zivis werden! weder das eine noch das andere.  nur stellt die bundeswehr eine eigene gruppe, in der bestimmte einstellungen häufiger zu finden sind als im rest der bevölkerung (weder positive noch negative, nur allgemein).  ich habe ja auch nicht geschrieben, daß die bundeswehr rechtsradikal wäre, sondern habe nur die rechtsradikalen tendenzen erwähnt, die selbst vom bundesverteidigungsministerium als wachsenes problem angesehen wurden.  falls du dies als beleidigung aufgefaßt haben solltest, tut es mir leid.  btw, ich hab auch viele freunde (darunter ein farbiger) die beim bund waren bzw. sind und "kenne" auch genügend persönliche geschichten, die beispiele dieser teilweise rechten gesinnung bringen (meißtens nicht von den misoldaten, oder den höheren vorgesetzen, aber von den unmittelbaren vorgesetzten).  vielleicht ist die definition von rechtsradikal ein wenig diffus. für mich sind in jeden dienstverhältnis auch lustig gemeinte äußerungen, wie beim nachtmanöver hast du's ja gut, dich kann man schwerer erkennen, du bist unser sturmtrupp...hohohoho.  rechtsradikal.  unter freunden wär das ok, aber nicht in einem dienstverhälntiss. darauf fußt meine aussage aber nicht...doch das nur am rande
- zu den klagen:  diese schwachsinnigen schmerzensgeldklagen haben aber auch nur selten erfolg und führen nicht zu solch hohen geldsummen.
karlog


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

achja...ich glaub dir, daß überwiegend wehrdienstpflichtigen diese "geschichten" passieren, nur das ändert nix daran, daß auch sie zur bundeswehr gehören und deshalb eindeutig zur statistik dazugehören...ob's einem gefällt oder nicht.
karlog


----------



## harhuettne (10. April 2001)

*Was regst du dich eigentlich so auf???*

@karlog: Die USA haben eben nach außen hin diesen Charakter, den ich beschrieben habe, da kannst du sagen was du willst. und wenn du behauptest, man könne es sich nicht erlauben, sich ein Gesamtbild eines Staates aufgrund von irgendwelchen speziellen Fällen zu machen, dann schließe ich daraus, daß jedes Land nach außen den gleichen, unspektakulären Charakter hat. Denn solche Sachen sind immer Einzelfälle. Nur treten solche Einzelfälle eben nur in bestimmten Ländern auf. Und das bestimmt, welches Bild man sich von einem land macht.
Und zu deinen dümmlichen Vergleichen möchte ich mich auch noch äußern: Ich weiß, daß du nicht soweit gehst, mir einen rassistische Gesinnung zu unterstellen, aber trotzdem halte ich dieses Beispiel für überflüssig. Denn so dumm argumentiere ich nicht und ich bin auch alles andere als intolerant. Ehrlich gesagt scheinst du hier derjenige zu sein, der am intolerantesten ist, weil du doch im Grunde jeden in Grund und Boden zu argumentieren versuchst, der die USA nicht so toll wie du findet. Sehr tolerant, muß ich schon sagen.
Du nimmst diese ganze Diskussion viel zu ernst. Hallo, du sollst hier nicht deinen Privatkrieg gegen alle USA-Hasser austragen. Ich werde ja wohl hier, im PC-Games Forum "Fuck the USA" schreiben können, ohne daß irgend so ein Wichtigtuer wie du das überinterpretiert. Obwohl du hier die längsten Beiträge schreibst, trägst du doch am wenigsten zur Diskussion bei. Du verteidigst in jedem deiner Beiträge nur die USA gegen Leute wie mich, die ohne unverschämt zu werden, die USA etwas kritisieren wollen. Ist das für dich so inakzeptabel? Argumentiere nicht immer nur gegen den Rest der Welt, sondern sag auch mal, warum gerade du die USA so supertoll findest. Meines Wissens hast du das noch nicht getan.
Und die Tatsache, daß du mich mit Proleten a la Beckenbauer auf eine Stufe stellst, fasse ich als Beleidigung auf. Du bist hier nicht der einzige gebildete User, der einen Kreuzzug gegen die "Dummheit" führt. So toll und fundiert argumentierst du nicht, das laß dir mal gesagt sein.


greetings
harhuettne


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was regst du dich eigentlich so auf???*

man, man, man...da schreib ich extra: nur von der argumentatiosnstruktur und nicht auf den inhalt (!!!!) und du überliest das entweder absichtlich, oder rallst das einfach nicht!!!  ich versteh das nicht. ehrlich nicht.  tut mir leid, aber damit bestätigst du einfach wieder, ws ich dir die ganze lange zeit vorwerfe: du liest nicht das wa da steht, sondern interpretierst sofort andere sachen rein.  ich hätte auch schreiben können du magst keine alten leute, oder keine tomaten oder was weiß ich denn...das ausländerthema hab ich nur gewählt, um zu verdeutlichen, daß solche verallgemeinerungen auch woanders auftauchen und dort schlimme folgen haben können.
ob du beckenbauer jetzt für'n proleten hältst oder nicht, deine englandäußerung folgt nunmal genau diesem motto:  ich stell jetzt mal was unüberlegt in den raum, und wenn dann doch das gegenteil der fall sein sollte, is auch wurscht...dann geh ich eben zur nächsten spontanen behauptung über.
das irgendwie gelesene nicht richtig in dein gehirn vordringt, kann ich auch nicht ändern.  nochmal - zum x-ten mal - ich führe keinen kleinkrieg gegen irgendwelche usa-hasser.  ich würde bei jedem anderen land, thema, menschen genauso verfahren, wenn ich merke, daß dem schlicht und einfach unrecht getan wird.  hier war's nunmal usa.  ich finde usa auch nicht supertoll (wo hab ich das gesagt???), sondern habe öfters gesagt, daß mir viele sachen auch nicht gefallen (das geschworenensystem, waffengesetze, außenpolitik, politsches umweltengagement), du solltest eben gründlich lesen.  ich billige auch allen ihre meinung, nur sollte man sich klar werden worauf diese meinungen (in diesem fall bei manchen) beruhen, nämlich auf oberflächligkeiten.
das du behauptest, ich hätte noch nix positives über usa gesagt, zeigt mir auch, daß du die posts nicht richtig liest.  ich bin auf verschiedene sachen eingegangen, die ich für positiv halte, angefangen mit dem punitive damage prinzip, den affirmation acts, den wissentschaftlichen und soizialtheoretischen leistungen usw.
ich führe keinen kreuzzug. wenn überhaupt gegen hab ich eben nur etwas gegen vorurteile.  der grund warum ich hier in letzter zeit soviel schreibe hab ich auch schon genannt...wenn ich mit dem studium beschäftigt wäre, hätte ich nie angefangen soviel zu schreiben...denke nicht, daß mir die sache so wichtig ist...mir ist gelinde gesagt hin und wieder langweilig.  wenn du sagst, daß ich nicht so toll argumentiere, dann bitte ich dich doch wenigstens mal auf ein argument von mir einzugehen und fang nicht an nach jedem punkt von dir, auf den ich eingehe, sofort zum nächsten punkt zu springen.  nenne mir eines meiner argumente bezüglich den usa, daß du jemals versucht hast zu widerlegen oder einen denkfehler aufzuweisen.  überhaupt hast du dich erst im letzten posts grob zum kern geäußert, daß man nach meiner ansicht nach die länder einem alle gleich vorkommen müßten.  das war das erste mal!!  das das nicht stimmt und ich auch nie behauptet habe, kann ich dir auch sagen.  ich öfters betont, daß du das land gerne unsympathisch finden darfst, die politik nicht so prall findest oder du nicht gerne in diesem land leben möchtest.  ist mir alles wurscht.  du schreibst du kritisierst die usa ohne unverschämt zu werden...bitte??? könnte in der tat sein, das die trottel und scheiße behauptungen von ner geisterhand stammen...ja, könnte sein.
desweiteren sind keineswegs alle länder dazu verurteilt charakterlos zu wirken.  du willst doch nicht behaupten, daß z.b. kambodscha auf dich den gleichen anschein wie mexiko oder dänemark?  natürlich gibt es unterschiede, doch diese sollte man auch gut kennen, bevor man diese verallgemeinerten überhaupt erst niederschreiben sollte.  ansonsten sollte man sich eben mit verallgemeinerungen zurückhalten und nicht so stupide ausfallend werden, wie manche (auch du) es getan haben.
und hallo, ich nehme das ganze nicht so ernst, ist mir letztendlich ziemlich wurscht was jemand hier im forum denkt oder nicht. vielleich


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

*AW: Was regst du dich eigentlich so auf???*

hmm..fuck, nu is der rest nicht mitgenommen wurden.  
naja, wie gesagt ich nehme das ganze nicht ernst, da ich überhaupt nicht weiß, mit wem ich hier probiere zu reden.  kann sein, daß mein gegenüber nen 12jähriges kiddie ist, könnte aber auch nen 50jähriger professor sein. deswegen ist mir das relativ schnuppe.  wenn du aus den etwas längeren texten vielleicht schließt, daß ich mit die ganze sache zu herzen nehme, kann ich dir nur drauf antworten, daß so etws zu einer vernünftigen diskussion dazugehöhrt, naämlcih ein problem von allen seiten zu betrachten (und sag jetzt nicht nochmal, daß ich nur die positiven seiten der usa sehe, denn dann werde ich sauer ).  wenn du dies nicht gewohnt bist, frag ich mich wie du in deinem bekanntenkreis über so welche themen sprichst.  bleibt das wirklich auf dem niveau: usa ist scheiße, weil die alles kapitalisten sind und die todesstrafe haben?  wenn ja, dann kann ich dir nur sagen, daß in meinen bekanntenkreis das ganze geschriebene normal ist...hätte das alles in ner mündlichen diskussion stattgefunden, wäre die sache auch nach 30 minuten gegessen gewesen...is also nicht so, daß man dann ernst und mit tief gerunzelter stirn ein paar stunden sich ein wortschwall nach dem anderen an den kopf wirft.  nee, daß wäre locker auf ner kurzen zugfahrt durchgekaut gewesen.  hm, naja, hatte wie gehabt eigentlich noch mehr geschrieben, is aber auch wumpe...du wird estmal weitergegammelt und fernseh gekuckt.
karlog


----------



## The_Reticent (10. April 2001)

@ karlog

Vorweg nur so bemerkt: Ich personlich sehe mich schon lange in erster Linie als Europäer. Danach als Weltbürger und erst an dritter Stelle als Deutscher. Ist aber ne Sache der Lebensumstände. 

Du kannst nicht jeden Satz so bewerten, wie er geschrieben steht. Verschiedene Menschen drücken sich auf unterschiedliche Weise aus. In diesem Fall liegt es dann an dir und deiner Auffassungsgabe, wie du sie beurteilst. 
Harhuettne hat in seinem ersten Text sicherlich extrem auf die Kacke gehauen. Ich hätte es so auch nicht ausgedrückt, zumindest nicht in nem Forum. "Ich hasse die Amis" hab ich auch schon gesagt, aber nur in einem Umfeld wo jeder weiß, wie ich es meine. 
Ich versuchs mal mit nem Beispiel. Was halte ich von Bayern: Die Regierung ist supermüllig, weil viel viel zu konservativ und auch die Ansichten der Leute sind teilweise echt eigenartig (sonst hätten sie ja auch ne andere Regierung). Wenn ich jetzt noch bestimmte Einzelfälle der Politik o.ä. raushol, kann ich durchaus zu dem Schluß kommen - Die ham nen Knall. Und? Natürlich ist das pauschl gesagt. Aber natürlich ist es nicht pauschal gemeint. Es bezieht sich auf bestimmte Extremfälle. Diese in Verbindung mit den eh schon unterschiedlichen Ansichten können durchaus starkes Unverständnis hervorrufen. Wenn ich dann also sag "Die spinnen die Bayern", dann ist das nicht überzubewerten. Aber es geht dann grad nun mal nicht darum, daß sie die wohl Hilfsbereitesten Menschen in Deutschland sind, oder man in den meistn Punkten dann doch einer Meinung ist und auch nicht darum, ob nun wirklich jeder einzelne Bayer spinnt.
Die "Beleidigungen" von harhuettne beziehen sich ebenfalls auf best. Dinge und sind ebenfalls nicht überzubewerten. Auch ist zu beachten, daß er nach deinem Text, also mit Beginn der Diskussion,  wesentlich moderatere Töne angeschlagen hat.
Des weiteren sind in vielen Fällen Hintergrundinfos nicht nötig, um eine begründete Meinung zu haben. Ich erinnere mich da an einen Thread. Jemand schrieb, daß er die Zerstörung der Buddhastatuen scheiße findet. Er wußte nichts darüber, nur das sie alt waren. Ich glaub er hatte nicht mal ne Ahnung, wo die standen. Und das ist auch nicht nötig, da einem der "logische Menschenverstand" schon genug sagt. 
Auch wenn jemand sagt, er habe das und das gehört und dann seine Meinung dazu schreibt, stellt das für mich kein Problem dar. Meint er doch von vornhinein nicht genau zu wissen ob es stimmt, aber wenn dann... 
Es ist alles nur eine Sache des Ausdrucks. Hätte er es ander geschrieben (z.B. Stimmt es, daß... Wenn ja dann...), würdest du ihn wohl einfach nur aufgeklärt haben. 

"...und dich auch über eine verallgemeinerte meinung eines z.B. amis oder chilenen wie: deutschland ist scheiße, oder aber auch deutschland ist geil, aufregen oder wundern würdest...weil die dinge gerade in solchen fällen nicht so einfach liegen und du doch gerne wissen würdest wie er zu diesem schluß kommt." 
Aufregen oder wundern - nein (s.o.)
Wissen warum - ja
Ich versuche natürlich immer, meine Standpunkt zu erläutern und Leute in meine Richtung zu bewegen. Aber ich versuche nicht ihre Meinung ins Gegenteil zu wenden. Aufklären, nicht überzeugen. Es reicht schon wenn jemand merkt, daß es sich nicht unbedingt so verhält, wie er dachte. Der Rest kommt von selber.
Und wenn man schon jemanden überzeugen will, dann sollte man erkennen was er meint und nicht mit Argumenten auftreten, die den eigentlich angesprochenen Punkt verfehlen.

Gruß
R.


----------



## aph (10. April 2001)

*Mann, könnt ihr euch auch mal kurz fassen?*

Müsst ihr immer so lange, ungeliederte Texte schreiben? Glaubt ihr denn, irgendeiner liest sich das durch?

Zum Thema:

@Karlog: Es lässt sich zwar nicht ein ganzes Volk über einen Kamm scheren, wohl aber lassen sich soziokulturelle Aussagen über ein Volk treffen. Das heißt dann nie, dass alle Menschen dort sich so verhalten, aber der Durchschnitt. Der bestimmt dann auch die Außenwirkung eines Volkes.

Eine besondere soziokulturelle Eigenheit eines Volkes baut auf gemeinsamen Erfahrungen auf, die historisch sein können, aber z. B. auch einfach auf dem Fernsehprogramm beruhen. Da sich die Kultur eines Landes immer wieder recycelt und auf die Kulturgewohnheiten der Menschen Rücksicht nimmt, halten sich bestimmte Formen lange.
Soweit die Einführung.

Über die Amerikaner im besonderen lässt sich folgendes aussagen:
- Sie sind haben christlichere und konservativere Ansichten.
- Sie haben eine offener Einstellung zu Waffen und Gewalt.
- Sie haben eine "zurückhaltendere" Einstellung zu Sex etc..
- Sie gehen freundlicher miteinander um, sind kontaktfreudiger.
- Sie interessieren sich weniger für die wahren Probleme ihrer Mitmenschen.
- Sie haben weniger Probleme mit sich einander widersprechenden Einstellungen 

Letzteres - die Doppelmoral - ist das, was mich am meisten an ihnen ankotzt.


----------



## Kifferfreak (10. April 2001)

*AW: Mann, könnt ihr euch auch mal kurz fassen?*

_- Müsst ihr immer so lange, ungeliederte Texte schreiben? Glaubt ihr denn, irgendeiner liest sich das durch?
- 
- Zum Thema:
- 
- @Karlog: Es lässt sich zwar nicht ein ganzes Volk über einen Kamm scheren, wohl aber lassen sich soziokulturelle Aussagen über ein Volk treffen. Das heißt dann nie, dass alle Menschen dort sich so verhalten, aber der Durchschnitt. Der bestimmt dann auch die Außenwirkung eines Volkes.
- 
- Eine besondere soziokulturelle Eigenheit eines Volkes baut auf gemeinsamen Erfahrungen auf, die historisch sein können, aber z. B. auch einfach auf dem Fernsehprogramm beruhen. Da sich die Kultur eines Landes immer wieder recycelt und auf die Kulturgewohnheiten der Menschen Rücksicht nimmt, halten sich bestimmte Formen lange.
- Soweit die Einführung.
- 
- Über die Amerikaner im besonderen lässt sich folgendes aussagen:
- - Sie sind haben christlichere und konservativere Ansichten.
- - Sie haben eine offener Einstellung zu Waffen und Gewalt.
- - Sie haben eine "zurückhaltendere" Einstellung zu Sex etc..
- - Sie gehen freundlicher miteinander um, sind kontaktfreudiger.
- - Sie interessieren sich weniger für die wahren Probleme ihrer Mitmenschen.
- - Sie haben weniger Probleme mit sich einander widersprechenden Einstellungen 
- 
- Letzteres - die Doppelmoral - ist das, was mich am meisten an ihnen ankotzt. _

Mensch, kaum zu glauben, jemand, der genauso denkt wie ich. Ich persönlich lese mir den shit auch nie durch:

"der Text muss spritzig-witzig auf den Leser wirken, sonst wendet er sich ab"
-Zitat meiner ALTEN Deutschlehrerin.

Das Zitat könnt ihr meinetwegen für "Hort der Genialität" benutzen

noch was zu den Texten:
-zu unübersichtlich
-wirken "eingefügt/kopiert", den Kram kann man auch so in fast jedem Buch  lesen
-keine Absätze
-wirkt EXTREM langweilig...


----------



## The_Reticent (10. April 2001)

*AW: Mann, könnt ihr euch auch mal kurz fassen?*

- Letzteres - die Doppelmoral - ist das, was mich am meisten an ihnen ankotzt. [/i]


LOL

Z.B. gegen Abtreibung, aber für Todesstrafe??? HÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ?

Das kann der Normaleuropäer doch nicht kapieren *g*


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

hm, das die texte nicht gerade lesefreundlich sind gebe ich zu.  ich schreib die größtenteils einfach runter ohne auf groß/kleinschreibung und absätze zu achten.  wenn das das problem sein sollte, warum die nicht von harhuettne gelesen werden, soll er mir das sagen, denn wie soll ich es sonst wissen?
ich versuche hier auch keine 15punkte auf nen aufsatz zu bekommen, sondern schreibe die gedanken einfach so runter, wie sie auch in ner mündlichen diskussion aufkommen würden.  das die dir dann trotzdem so vorkommen, als seien sei aus nem buch fasse ich jetzt einfach mal als kompliment auf, was schlechtes kann ich daran jedenfalls nicht erkennen. btw, wenn man nur das lesen würde, was leicht zugänglich ist bleiben einem die besten literarischen werte versperrt (womit nicht meine texte gemeint sind ).

reticent:  vollkommen richtig:  hätte (!) er einen andern ton benutzt hätte ich vermutlich anders reagiert. hat er aber nicht.  im gegensatz zu deiner ansicht, gehe ich bei schriftlichen wechsel - also hier im forum - nicht davonaus, das der und der einfach nur mal auf die kacke hauen wollte und es in ernst garnicht so meint.  was jemand geschrieben hat nehm ich erstmal so als seine ehrliche meinung, da mir die erkennungsmerkmale für eine vielleicht sarkastisch gemeinte meinung die ich im mündlichen kontakt bei jemanden hätte bemerkt hätte, nicht erkennen kann.  man kann nunmal keine connotationen in einen text reininterpretieren und sollte es auch nicht.  das ist es auch was ich bei ihm kritisiert habe, das er dinge versucht in meine sätze reinzuintepreteren, die nicht vorhanden sind.  wie gesagt, mit freunden, die wissen wie bestimme äußerungen zu nehmen sind ist es ja ok, aber in einem forum, wo keiner keinen kennt ist es fehl am platze.

man kann eine begründete meinung ohne hintergrundwissen haben? nur bedingt richtig, man keine eine meinung ohne hintergrundwissen haben, ob sie begründet ist, ist oft ne andere sache.  kurz zum beispiel mit den buddha-statuen: damit hab ich überhaupt kein problem, weil er eben die zerstörung scheiße findet, aber nicht sagt: das volk in aserbaidschan ist scheiße, weil die statuen zerstört werden.
wäre nett, wenn du mir auch noch kurz sagst, in wie fern harhuettne und ich aneinander vorbeireden.  m.A.n. hab ich immer probiert auf seine argumente einzugehen.  
bezüglich deiner ziele einer diskussion (aufklären nicht überzeugen), kann ich nur auf meinen ersten text verweisen, in dem ich eigentlich nur versucht habe die leute hier über einige sachen in amerika aufzuklären.  erst in späteren posts hat sich das vielleicht geändert (obwohl ich hier zum x-tenmal betone, daß ich jedem seine meinung könne!).  btw, glaub ich auch nicht, daß man in einer diskussion das gegenüber nie überzeugen will.  das steckt im prinzip ja schon im ansatz einer jeden diskussion.
karlog


----------



## kar (10. April 2001)

blöder mist...durch das schnellschreiben kommen natürlich auch minifehler rein...diesmal allerdings zwei die den sinn verfälschen:
- literarische werke, nicht werte
- man kann "eine" meinung ohne hintergrundwissen habe, ob die... nicht "keine" meinung.

karlog


----------



## harhuettne (10. April 2001)

*Karlog, du nervst!*

Du scheinst meine Texte nicht richtig zu lesen (ich lese deine jedoch immer, auch wenn ich es sehr begrüßen würde wenn du dich etwas kürzer fassen würdest), denn ich habe ganz klar geschrieben: "Ich weiß, daß du mir keine rassistische Gesinnung unterstellen willst". Und du rechtfertigst dich dann "Wie oft soll ich dir noch erklären, daß das genausogut ein anderes Beispiel hätte sein können?" Und du unterstellst mir, ich würde deine Beiträge nicht richtig lesen....kehre erst mal den Dreck vor deiner eigenen Haustür auf.
Ich habe geschrieben "Ich will die USA, ohne unverschämt zu werde, kritisieren". Dann behauptest du, ich wäre unverschämt gewesen, weil ich "Fuck the USA" geschrieben habe. Ich habe jedoch gemeint, daß ich keinem Teilnehmer dieser Diskussion gegenüber unverschämt geworden bin. Im übrigen habe ich dieses "Fuck the USA" zu einem Zeitpunkt geschrieben, als diese Diskussion noch in einem normalen Rahmen verlaufen ist. Ich habe mir einfach nichts dabei gedacht. Es sollte nur eine Anspielung auf das Verbot von Fuck und ähnlichen Wörtern in amerikanischen Medien sein.
Irgendwann ist bei mir der Punkt erreicht, an dem es mir ganz einfach reicht. Deine Wichtigtuerei geht mir dermaßen auf die Nerven....
schreib du nur weiter deine ellenlangen Postings und finde immer wieder Kleinigkeiten in meinen Postings, auf denen du dann ausgiebigst rumhacken kannst, mir reichts jetzt. Wenn ich zeit und Lust hätte könnte ich deine Argumentationsstruktur ebenfalls in Riesen-Postings auseinandernehmen. bloß ist mir dafür meine Zeit zu schade.  Obwohl zur Zeit Ferien sind und ich genug Freizeit habe, habe ich besseres zu tun als die ganze zeit vor dem Rechner zu sitzen. Du anscheinend nicht.
Leute wie du, die immer meinen, sich in einem gewissen Thema bestens auszukennen und dann alle Leute, die eine andere Meinung vertreten, ewig belehren zu müssen, sind mir ehrlich gesagt absolut UNSYMPATHISCH. Wenn du nicht an dieser Diskussion teilgenommen hättest (oder wenigstens in einer normalen Art und Weise) wäre es sicher eine interessante Diskussion geworden. Aber die Diskussion ist doch im Grunde schon tot. Es geht nur noch darum , daß sich der eine vor dem anderen rechtfertigt. Das ist mir zu dämlich. Such dir nen anderen mit dem du dir einen verbalen schlagabtausch liefern kannst. Mich langweilt es mittlerweile.


greetings
harhuettne

P.S.: Laß mich raten, du studierst doch mit Sicherheit auf Lehramt, oder? Würde jedenfalls zu deinem oberlehrerhaften Getue passen.


----------



## Stormcatcher (11. April 2001)

Darmstadt hat einen äußerst prominenten Bürger - einen inzwischen 16jährigen Knaben, der gegen jegliche Sozialisierungs-Anstrengungen resistent zu sein scheint, obgleich er als überdurchschnittlich intelligent gilt. 

Mit 13 schon über 200mal erwischt worden (Raubüberfälle, Einbrüche, Erpressung etc.). Bekam vom Jugendamt Therapien verordnet, unter anderem Abenteuerferien in Argentinien, ohne Erfolg. Einweisung in ein geschlossenes Heim - randaliert, abgehauen. 

Drei Tage nach seinem 14. Geburtstag wieder ein Raubüberfall - jetzt war er strafmündig und wurde verurteilt zu ein paar Monaten Jugendknast. Wurde entlassen - paar Tage draußen - wieder ein Überfall. Neues Verfahren - zurück in den Knast. 18 Monate. 

Vor kurzem wurde er entlassen. Wenige Tage draußen - drei Raubüberfälle. Jetzt sitzt er wieder. 

Was soll man mit so einem Bengel anfangen? Die harte Tour fahren und ihn für Jahre wegsperren? Es noch mal mit einer Therapie versuchen? Ist er verantwortlich für seine offenbar recht problematische Kindheit? In der Szene ist er ein Star, der schon in Talkshows aufgetreten ist. Ein "anständiges" Leben ist für ihn sicher weniger reizvoll. Das schärfste war, aus Argentinien haben die den raus geschmissen! Wegen Landfriedensbruch usw.! Dann war der in Schottland, dort hat er dann irgentwelche Fischer bedroht. Das war auf einer Insel so mit 80 Einwohnern. *lol* Da haben die den dann auch zurück nach Deutschland geschickt. Nur er ist kein Deutscher.

Was würdet Ihr mit so einem Jungen machen, wenn Ihr bei Gericht oder beim Jugendamt was zu sagen hättet?


----------



## Stormcatcher (11. April 2001)

*Gegenbeispiel in Deutschland!*

Darmstadt hat einen äußerst prominenten Bürger - einen inzwischen 16jährigen Knaben, der gegen jegliche Sozialisierungs-Anstrengungen resistent zu sein scheint, obgleich er als überdurchschnittlich intelligent gilt. 

Mit 13 schon über 200mal erwischt worden (Raubüberfälle, Einbrüche, Erpressung etc.). Bekam vom Jugendamt Therapien verordnet, unter anderem Abenteuerferien in Argentinien, ohne Erfolg. Einweisung in ein geschlossenes Heim - randaliert, abgehauen. 

Drei Tage nach seinem 14. Geburtstag wieder ein Raubüberfall - jetzt war er strafmündig und wurde verurteilt zu ein paar Monaten Jugendknast. Wurde entlassen - paar Tage draußen - wieder ein Überfall. Neues Verfahren - zurück in den Knast. 18 Monate. 

Vor kurzem wurde er entlassen. Wenige Tage draußen - drei Raubüberfälle. Jetzt sitzt er wieder. 

Was soll man mit so einem Bengel anfangen? Die harte Tour fahren und ihn für Jahre wegsperren? Es noch mal mit einer Therapie versuchen? Ist er verantwortlich für seine offenbar recht problematische Kindheit? In der Szene ist er ein Star, der schon in Talkshows aufgetreten ist. Ein "anständiges" Leben ist für ihn sicher weniger reizvoll. Das schärfste war, aus Argentinien haben die den raus geschmissen! Wegen Landfriedensbruch usw.! Dann war der in Schottland, dort hat er dann irgentwelche Fischer bedroht. Das war auf einer Insel so mit 80 Einwohnern. *lol* Da haben die den dann auch zurück nach Deutschland geschickt. Nur er ist kein Deutscher.

Was würdet Ihr mit so einem Jungen machen, wenn Ihr bei Gericht oder beim Jugendamt was zu sagen hättet?


----------



## Kifferfreak (11. April 2001)

*A*schloch!@Karlog*

_- hm, das die texte nicht gerade lesefreundlich sind gebe ich zu.  ich schreib die größtenteils einfach runter ohne auf groß/kleinschreibung und absätze zu achten.  wenn das das problem sein sollte, warum die nicht von harhuettne gelesen werden, soll er mir das sagen, denn wie soll ich es sonst wissen?
- ich versuche hier auch keine 15punkte auf nen aufsatz zu bekommen, sondern schreibe die gedanken einfach so runter, wie sie auch in ner mündlichen diskussion aufkommen würden.  das die dir dann trotzdem so vorkommen, als seien sei aus nem buch fasse ich jetzt einfach mal als kompliment auf, was schlechtes kann ich daran jedenfalls nicht erkennen. btw, wenn man nur das lesen würde, was leicht zugänglich ist bleiben einem die besten literarischen werte versperrt (womit nicht meine texte gemeint sind ).
- 
- reticent:  vollkommen richtig:  hätte (!) er einen andern ton benutzt hätte ich vermutlich anders reagiert. hat er aber nicht.  im gegensatz zu deiner ansicht, gehe ich bei schriftlichen wechsel - also hier im forum - nicht davonaus, das der und der einfach nur mal auf die kacke hauen wollte und es in ernst garnicht so meint.  was jemand geschrieben hat nehm ich erstmal so als seine ehrliche meinung, da mir die erkennungsmerkmale für eine vielleicht sarkastisch gemeinte meinung die ich im mündlichen kontakt bei jemanden hätte bemerkt hätte, nicht erkennen kann.  man kann nunmal keine connotationen in einen text reininterpretieren und sollte es auch nicht.  das ist es auch was ich bei ihm kritisiert habe, das er dinge versucht in meine sätze reinzuintepreteren, die nicht vorhanden sind.  wie gesagt, mit freunden, die wissen wie bestimme äußerungen zu nehmen sind ist es ja ok, aber in einem forum, wo keiner keinen kennt ist es fehl am platze.
- 
- man kann eine begründete meinung ohne hintergrundwissen haben? nur bedingt richtig, man keine eine meinung ohne hintergrundwissen haben, ob sie begründet ist, ist oft ne andere sache.  kurz zum beispiel mit den buddha-statuen: damit hab ich überhaupt kein problem, weil er eben die zerstörung scheiße findet, aber nicht sagt: das volk in aserbaidschan ist scheiße, weil die statuen zerstört werden.
- wäre nett, wenn du mir auch noch kurz sagst, in wie fern harhuettne und ich aneinander vorbeireden.  m.A.n. hab ich immer probiert auf seine argumente einzugehen.  
- bezüglich deiner ziele einer diskussion (aufklären nicht überzeugen), kann ich nur auf meinen ersten text verweisen, in dem ich eigentlich nur versucht habe die leute hier über einige sachen in amerika aufzuklären.  erst in späteren posts hat sich das vielleicht geändert (obwohl ich hier zum x-tenmal betone, daß ich jedem seine meinung könne!).  btw, glaub ich auch nicht, daß man in einer diskussion das gegenüber nie überzeugen will.  das steckt im prinzip ja schon im ansatz einer jeden diskussion.
- karlog _

 Glaubst du eigentlich ,dass auch nur ein Schw*nz hier im Forum sich diesen verfu**ten B*llsh*i auch nur einigermaßen durchliest?


----------



## Tronic95 (11. April 2001)

_- 58 Cent oder umgerechnet ziemlich genau einen Franken hat der Landstreicher Michael Monroe im amerikanischen Greenwich, New Jersey, durch das offene Fenster eines Autos geklaut.Der Staatsanwalt fordert nun eine Gefängnisstrafe zwischen fünf und zehn Jahren. Bislang kostet Monroes Verwahrung die Steuerzahler rund 28 000 Franken. Falls er die Höchstrafe bekommt, steigen die kosten auf eine halbe Million Franken. (Quelle: Facts vom 5. April 2001, Nr.14) 
- 
- Da hat man doch wirklich noch das Gefühl jedem seine gerechte Strafe. 
- 
- (Sorry, wegen dem Fehlpost im Technik, war 'etwas' müde) _
Es gibt ständig solche fälle in den USA, ich könnte hier unendliche aufzählen. Die meisten habe ich aus dem Buch "Streiflichter aus Amerika" von Bill Bryson.
(erschienen im Goldmann Verlag), eine sehr gelungene Satire über die USA.
Lesenswert!


----------



## jayjay (11. April 2001)

*AW: A*schloch!@Karlog*

-  Glaubst du eigentlich ,dass auch nur ein Schw*nz hier im Forum sich diesen verfu**ten B*llsh*i auch nur einigermaßen durchliest? [/i]

das sind immer die besten kommentare *g*
nix lesen wollen, aber was dazu schreiben müssen...


----------



## Kifferfreak (11. April 2001)

*AW: A*schloch!@Karlog*

_- -  Glaubst du eigentlich ,dass auch nur ein Schw*nz hier im Forum sich diesen verfu**ten B*llsh*i auch nur einigermaßen durchliest? 
- 
- das sind immer die besten kommentare *g*
- nix lesen wollen, aber was dazu schreiben müssen... _

ich gebe zu, die ersten 32 texte durchgelesen zu haben...


----------



## JatLatR (12. April 2001)

http://freunde.imperium.de/gansel/law.htm

ich hab hier nen passenden link zum thema !!!
ist echt witzig

cu


----------



## kar (12. April 2001)

harhuettne: in einem punkt hast du recht: das ganze bringt nix.  ich hab erkannt, daß dies hier für sowas das gänzlich falsche forum ist.  also soll das auch meine letzte wortmeldung hier sein.

mit deiner mutmaßung liegst du übrigens voll daneben.  ich studiere mathe und physik auf diplom.  dann sei mir auch eine vermutung gestattet: von deinen ganzen texten wirkst du wie ein um die 16jähriger, der überhaupt nicht weiß, wovon er redet und erst noch lernen sollte, was es heißt zu diskutieren bzw. wirklich sinnvoll meinungen auszutauschen.  bevor ich mich eingemischt habe, sah das ganze also nach ner vernünftigen diskussion aus? LOL.  stimmt die ersten 15 posts oder so, gingen echt in richtung diskussion (ca.7 posts, daß amis und usa scheiße sind, dann nazi-beschimpfungen von stormcatcher und abschließend noch ein paar leute, die kurz darauf eingegangen sind).  jaa, so sieht ne diskussion aus...ich vergaß.

kurz an die " glaubst du irgendjemand liest sich hier deinen verdammten bullshit durch"-leute:  wenn ihr mal klug nachdenken würdet, fällt euch hoffentlich ein widerspruch in diesem kleinen sätzlein auf.

bis auf the-reticent und aga kommen mir alle hier als pubertierende jugendliche vor, die noch nicht viel von der welt mitbekommen haben und es bevorzugen sich hier gegenseitig mit platten aussagen und vorurteilen entweder zu unterstützen oder zu beschimpfen.

deutsche trinken nur bier, lieben die umwelt, tragen nur lederhosen und rasen auf den autobahnen.  franzosen trinken wein, lieben die sinnlichkeit und betören die frauen. italiener sind machos, fußballverrückt und kriminell. engländer können nicht kochen, haben schlechte zähne und sind arrogant.  polen sind hinterhältige diebe und nutzen unser sozialsystem aus.  japaner sind immer freundlich, strebsam, gehorsam und traditionell orientiert.  brasilianer lieben das feiern, sind hübsch und sehr arm. und amis? amis sind kapitalistische, umweltzerstörende überpatrioten.

in diesem sinne
Karlog


----------



## Dravot (12. April 2001)

Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, daß männliche Japaner auf Sex mit Schulmädchen stehen, natürlich mit der Uniform und der japanische Kaiser Takeshi heißt.

Ach übrigens ich kann Deine Langeweile verstehen. Auch ich warte auf den Semesterbeginn.

Die königliche Null


----------



## The_Reticent (12. April 2001)

Also eigentlich wollte ich ja noch was schreiben, wurde aber unterbrochen und hatte danach keine Lust mehr. Karlog hat ja nun, in seinem letzten Absatz, auch alles nötige gesagt. Naja, das mit den sexbesessenen Japanern hat er vergessen. Ach und das mit den schlechten Zähnen waren die Iren )

So - das reicht aber auch. Ich wünsche allen, die noch zur Uni gehen, viel Spaß beim Studium. Ja, auch den Naturwissenschaftlern *g* 

Gruß
R.


----------



## harhuettne (12. April 2001)

*@karlog*

*erhobenermittelfinger*


greetings
harhuettne


----------



## Kifferfreak (13. April 2001)

_- Du hast vergessen zu erwähnen, daß männliche Japaner auf Sex mit Schulmädchen stehen, natürlich mit der Uniform und der japanische Kaiser Takeshi heißt.
- 
- Ach übrigens ich kann Deine Langeweile verstehen. Auch ich warte auf den Semesterbeginn.
- 
- Die königliche Null _


Ja ja, die Japaner...
****** mit Schulmädchen in Uniform
halbnackte Mangaschlampen
Pokemon/Digimon/Monsterrancher/Sailormoon
halsbrecherische shows
...
ABER DAS NINTENDO!!!


----------

